# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Gjergj Fishta

## Kallmeti

Gjergj Fishta - MRIZI I ZANAVET


GJUHA SHQYPE

Porsi kanga e zogut t'veres, 
Qi vallzon n'blerim të Prillit; 
Porsi i ambli flladi i erës, 
Qi lmon gjit e drandofillit: 
Porsi vala e bregut t'detit, 
Porsi gjâma e rrfés zhgjetare, 
Porsi ushtima e nji termetit, 
Njashtû â gjuha e jonë shqyptare. 
Ah! po; â, ambël fiala e sajë, 
Porsi gjumi m'nji kerthí, 
Porsi drita plot uzdajë, 
Porsi gazi i pa mashtrí; 
Edhè ndihet tu kumbue, 
Porsi fleta e Kerubimit, 
Ka'i bjen qiellvet tue fluturue 
N't'zjartat valle t'ameshimit. 
Prá, mallkue njaj bir Shqyptari, 
Qi ketë gjuhë të Perendís, 
Trashigim, qi na la i Pari, 
Trashigim s'i a lên ai fmís; 
Edhè atij i u thaftë, po, goja, 
Qi e perbuzë ketë gjuhë hyjnore; 
Qi n'gjuhë t'huej, kúr s'âsht nevoja, 
Flet e t'veten lên mbas dore. 
Në gjuhë shqype nanat t'ona 
Shì prej djepit na kanë thânun, 
Se âsht nji Zot, qi do t'a dona: 
Njatë, qi jetën na ka dhânun; 
Edhè shqyp na thanë se Zoti 
Per Shqyptarë Shqypnín e fali, 
se sá t'enden stina e moti, 
Do t'a gzojn kta djalë mbas djali. 
Shqyp na vetë, po pik' mâ para, 
N'agim t'jetës kúr kemi shkue 
Tue ndjekë flutra neper ara, 
Shqyp mâ s'pari kemi kndue: 
Kemi kndue, po armët besnike, 
Qi flakue kanë n'dorë t'Shqyptarvet, 
Kah kanë dekë per besë jetike, 
Kah kanë dekë kta per dhé t'Parvet. 
Në këtë gjuhë edhè njaj Leka, 
Qi 'i rruzllim mbretnín s'i a xûni, 
Qi kah bijte ai, shkelte deka. 
Shekllit mbarë ligjë t'randë i vûni; 
Në këtë gjuhë edhè Kastriota 
U pat folë njatyne ushtrive, 
Qi sa t'ndrisë e diellit rrota, 
Kanë me kênë ndera e trimnive. 
Prá, Shqyptarë, çdo fés qi t'jini, 
Gegë e Toskë, malcí e qyteta, 
Gjuhen t'uej kurr mos t'a lini, 
Mos t'a lini sá t'jetë jeta, 
Por per tê gjithmonë punoni; 
Pse, sa t'mbani gjuhen t'uej, 
Fisi i juej, vendi e zakoni 
Kanë me u mbajtë larg kambet s'huej. 
Nper gjuhë shqype bota mbarë 
Ka me u njohtë se ç'fis ju kini, 
Ka me u njohtë jú per Shqyptarë: 
Trima n'zà sikurse jini. 
Prandej, prá, n'e doni fisin, 
Mali, bregu edhè Malcija 
Prej njaj goje sod t'brohrisin: 
Me gjuhë t'veten rrnoftë Shqypnija! 





                                     SHQYPNIJA



Edhè hâna do t' a dije, 
Edhè dielli do t' két pá, 
Se per qark ksaj rrokullije, 
Si Shqypnija 'i vend nuk ká ! 
Fusha t' gjâna e kodra t' blera, 
Zijes s' mnershme larg kû âsht droja, 
Me gaz t' vet ktû i veshë Prendvera, 
Si t' Parrizit t' larmet shtroja. 
Nen nji qiellë perherë t' kullueme, 
N' rreze e n' dritë pershkue unjí, 
Bjeshkë e male të blerueme 
Si vigâj shtiellen n' ajrí. 
Ke ato bjeshkë e ke ato male 
Kroje t' kjarta e t' cemta gurra, 
Tue rrëmbye nper mriza hale, 
Gurgullojn nper rrâjë e curra. 
Mbi ato male e bjeshkë kreshnike 
Léjn mande' ata djelm si Zâna, 
Armët e t' cillvet, p'rherë besnike, 
Janë permendë nder fise t' tana. 
Atje léjn, po Toskë e Gegë, 
Si dý rreze n' flakë t' nji dielli: 
Si dý rrfé, qi shkojn tue djegë, 
Kúr shkrepë rêja nalt prej qielli. 
  Oh! Po, e din i prûjtë anmiku, 
Se âsht rrfé zogu i Shqyptarit, 
Rijtun gjakut kah çeliku 
N' dorë t' ktij shndritë per vend t' të Parit. 
  Ato male të madhnueshme, 
Ato, po, kanë mûjtë me pá 
Se sa forca e pafrigueshme 
N' turr t' Shqyptarit pît ka rá. 
  Dridhet toka e gjimon deti, 
Ndezen malet flakë e shkndija, 
Ka' i frigueshëm, si termeti, 
Atje rrmben kû e thrret Lirija. 
Lume e shé para atij ngelin, 
I a lshojn udhen dete e male; 
Mbretent fjalen s' mund t' i a shkelin, 
Turrin ferri s' mund t' i a ndale. 
Shkundu pluhnit, prá, Shqypní, 
Ngrehe ballin si mbretneshë, 
Pse me djelm, qi ngrofë ti n' gjí, 
Nuk mund t' quhesh, jo, robneshë. 
Burrë Shqyptár kushdo i thotë vetit, 
Qi zanát ka besë e fé, 
Per Lirí, per fron të Mbretit 
Me dhânë jeten ka bâ bé. 
Sy per sy, po, kqyr anmikun; 
Perse djemt, qi ti ke ushqyue, 
S' i ka pá, jo, kush tue hikun: 
Friga e dekës kurr s' i ka thye, 
Kaq të bukur, kaq të hieshme 
Perendija t' fali i Amshueshem, 
Sá 'dhe deka âsht per tý e shieshme: 
N' gjí t' and vorri âsht i lakmueshem. 
Po, edhè hâna do t' a dije, 
Edhè dielli do t' két pá, 
Se per qark ksaj rrokullije, 
Si Shqypnija 'i vend nuk ká ! 
Rrnosh e kjosh, prá moj Shqypní, 
Rrnosh e kjosh gjithmonë si vera, 
E me dije e me Lirí 
Per jetë t' jetës të rrnoftë tý ndera.

----------


## klevis2

Ngadale Fatmira mos e prish dhe ti tani ngelet nje nga poetet me te medhenj te viteve 30 ato fjale jane thene ne nje poezi qe duhet ta lexosh dhe ka nje kontekst me te gjere se vete fjalet.

----------


## Bel ami

Fishta nuk u ndalua pse tha
:"le ta mari veshbota mbar
se Gjergj Fishta nuk asht me shqyptar"

Mjafton ta lexosh te gjithe ate poezi dhe e kupton ku godet Fishta.
Mendimi im eshte se Fishta u ndalua sepse ai ishte anetar i Akademise Fashiste Italiane.

----------


## Kallmeti

e nderuar Fatmari!

Ate nuk e ka thenë Fishta por Diktatori enver i cili kishte frike nga e verteta.Fishta nuk e ka njohur dhe nuk e ka share enverin por enveri me çmendurine komuniste beri ate qe nuk e ka bera askush dhe disa vite pas vdekjes se te madhit At Fishta e çvarrosi dhe ja hodhi eshtrar në lume,ja pra ky ishte enveri.

I nderuar Bel  ami  kur akademia  italiane e propozoi Fishten per antare nderi dhe e ftoi në itali Musolini e ftoi ate(Fishten) qe ta takonte por Fishta ia ktheu: Kur ti te kthesh ushtaret e tu në Itali ateher unë takohem me ju ndersa tani nuk kam si te takohem me pushtuesin tim...   

perseri nga krijimtaria e At Gjergj Fishtes

Gomari i Babatasit

PROLOG


Pra nji here e pike ma s'parit
Po i diftoj rodit t'Shqiptarit
Se un ktu s'kndoj burrnin e t'parit
As trimit e ndo'i luftarit
Vec nji gac, nje zog gomarit,
Qi, qyqari, per send tjeter
-N'dashte i ri t'jet, ndashte i vjeter-
S'duhet gja, vec me barte
E me ngrane, t'thuesh, si Shqiptaret....
M'thote, por, mendja se ndokujte
Ka m'iu duke se un mifi n'uje
Me kete kange, e se ma gjase
Sod per mue do t'kishte pase
Ndo'i send tjeter po t'kish'zgjedhe
Torte me vjersha ktu me dredhe
Po, por shka, se ata e dijne vete
Qi ka cofe mikrobi i shkrete
I burrnis e i trimnis,
E qi sod ne Shqiptari
Besa ka nje t'madhe zi
Jo aq per buke e miredi
Sa per burra-burra t'dheut
Qi per komb e ndere t'atdheut
Me jetue t'dijne e me deke
Jo, po asht kot,besa, me u rreke
Se po gjen fatos nder ne,
Se po gjen fatos nder ne,
Se po gjen burra n'kete dhe-
Burra fjalet e atdhetare:
Kta vec, Zot! kjoshim per fare;
Se, per tjeter, mbyti n'uje;
Gja-ha'i keq - s'i duhen kuje.
E vertet qi njadisa
Nder ne flasin fjale te mdha,
E na mbahen se ata kjene
Qi shptue na kane Atdhene:
Sado qi, kur ishte puna
Mu u shpetue Shqipni kercuna
E per te n'lufte me qindrue,
Ata rrijshin tue guksue
Nper Stamboll e np'r Anadoll,
A se vjellshin kund n'do'i stjoll
T'ndo'i hoteli nper Evrope
Alkool'n, me t'cilin ngope
E ki'n barkun si bagtija,
Der sa n'gjak lahej Shqipnija...
Por, kujtoj,s'ka kund nevoje
Qi un t'i za kta ndopak n'goje,
Pse per ta "Dielli" i Bostonit
Nje epoke ka shkrue tash s'vonit,
Nje epoke me kaq do krype.
Qi ma mire s'ke pse me e lype
Prandaj mue nuk m'jete tjeter,
Vec me kndue ndo'i fatos t'vjeter:
Ndo'i Berdyl a ndo'i Kastriot,
Po, por shka, se sot me sot
Edhe ktyne u ka dale fryma,
E si t'ishin do gjygjyma
Te pa fund, jane lane m'njan'ane
E askush n'goje ma s'done me i zane,
Kuje per ta nder mend s'i bjen.
Der tash vone, qe, fjala vjen.
Posta e jone pat perdorue
Nji lloj pullash, m't'cilat shkrue
Ishte ftyra e Skanderbegut,
Nami e ndera e pare e Atdheut.
Tash, kto pulla mbi sergji
Na i kane hjedhe nje pale zotni,
Qi ktu marre kane Posten ne dore,
Kin'per organizatore,
Et'kane qite do tjera pulla,
Me kambe urash e me kulla,
E me plepa e rrema shkjope,
T'gjana e t'gjata si gjuhe lope.
Ani pra Shqiptaret e sotit
S'cajne fort kryet per pune t'Kastriotit,
As per njat trimin e t'parit,
Ke jane dhane mbas rrogash arit,
Prandej thashe un se per s'marit
Do t'tringlloje per veshe t'Shqiptarit
Nje poem mbi i zog gomarit.
Edhe kshtu, si fola s'parit,
Vete me vedi kam mendue
-Mbasi ngaeshem pace qillue-
Mbi i gomar nje kange me shkrue,
Here tue qeshe, here tue vajtue,
"Simbas"rregllave t'Poezise,
E nevojave t'Shqiptarise
Eja, Zane, pra, prej Parnasit,
E kaluer ti m'shpine t'Pegasit,
Mendes s'eme shkundja ti blozen,
E m'difto metamorfozen
Enjatij gomarit t'ri
Qi nja i vlershmi zuteni
Babatasi bleu sivjet
Ne Tirane, n'ate kryeqytet
Ku ministra e deputeten
-Ktyne Zoti jau rritet jeten-
Qesin xhixha atdhedashtnije
Per lulzimin te ksaj Shqipnije
E per...kambe t'ndo'i sandalije,
Sado qi, ma e shumta sish,
-Si me thane mÄka mue nji dervish-
Der dje kjene..nuk dij se shka...
Kush n'"kapice" kush ne "qylah",
Por qi sod, nper rroga arit,
Na jane ba t'gjithe frote Shqiptarit,
Edhe pshtetun mbi kolltuke,
Kalamuq e si terrcuke,
Fo mire barkun me "mastike",
Pa llogjike-pa gramatike,
Na pshtyjne dije e politike,
E me "gisht" ngordhun perpjete
I pijne gjakun Kombit t'shkrete
Jo me hingze, por me sahana,
Vec me shka, mori lum Zana,
Kah te dirgjesh m'shpine t'Pegasit,
Ziere'i vishkull n'pylle t'Parnasit-
Vishkull t'holle e t'gjate zaranet;
Pse ksaj here,besa,po m'kandet
Me ja hjekun qafes dikuj,
Per m'e ba qi za'n T'a shuej,
Se t'jet'gjalle. Due t'a marri vesht,
Se me buej s'kapet nji plesht.


Gomari i Babatasit

AKT I PARE

Arkeologu

Oda e Ministirit t' Arsimit ne Tirane

MINISTRl
(Tuj kendue "Rivisten Pedagogjike", thote me vedi)

Mire... mire fort... ma mire nuk ka...
.
Pune e madhe!... (Drejtorit A) 
Kem me pa Shka do t'thote, tash, "Hylli i Drites"
Edh' aj Frati i dheut t'Mirdites,
Qi botue ka njat broshuer
Mbi programin t'one shkolluer,
Tuj e pru per t'patenzone.
Kern' me pa, po, shka do t'thone
Kur ky artiklli i Nebil Cikes,
Shkrue mbas rregllave t'kritikes,
T'u bjere n'dore. Me shum mjeshtri
Ktu auktori ven n' qesti
Pape e kishe e meshtari,
E difton, me arsye ne dore,
Se jane hasem e trathtore
T' gjith njata, qi n 'toke shqiptare
Duen qi shkolla elementare
T'jete e lire. Sod afetare
Qeverija ktu asht dishmue:
S'ka pra ndryshej n'shkolle me msue,
Vec se mbas programit t'one;
Edh'un, po, heret a vone,
Kam me i mbylle shkollat private.


DREJTORI A 

Iu ngjatetjetazotnis s'ate:
Mire kete pune mendue e ke.
Vecse shka, zotni, n'kete dhe
Po ka shum njerz fanatike -
Ele Priftent katolike...

MINISTRI

Priftent, jo, par Fretent, thuej;
Pse kta jane qi, pose gjithkuj,
Po na jesin m'qafe.

DREJTORI A

Zotni,
Ashtu punen si un e di,
Jezuit, Priften e Freten
T',gjith nji mendje p'rhere u gjeten
Nder pune fejet e moralit:
Pose ndonjaj fatziut, batallit,
Qi t'kete mangut n'krye ndo'i hatull
E qi vorr mos t'kete kund m'shpatull
Tash ti pra, zotni, tue kene,
Se morali i fes s'krishtene,
S'njet gjithkund e s'njet gjithmone Me moral t'besimit t'one,
Meshtarija kurdohere
Ka me ba zhurme e-potere
Per pune t' shkollave fillore, -
Edhe kurr ne shkolle shtetnore
Fmin e kshtene s'ka me i dergue.
Per kete pune -si m' duket mue -. 
Thom do t'ishte fort ma mire 
N'Shqipni msimin m'e lane t'lire:
Qi seici!li Shqipetar,
A komunitet fetar
Mund t'cile shkolla per komb t'vet N'dashte n'katund, n'dashte ne qytet.
Par gjithmone -si rrjedhe prej vedit - 
Tuj u mbajte n'cark t'ligjve t'shtetit, 
Si n' Angli e n' Amerike,
E at je n'France e ne Belgjike.
Pse, zotni, me thane t'verteten,
SOd me SOd Jezuit e Freten
E kane shkollen ma zanat
Se e kern' na. Sa per inat
Gjithshka t'duem per ta mund t'thomi, 
Por e drejta asht, se kombi
Shum prej sish ka pase dobi:
Si ajo Shkodra e ban dishmi,
Ku ka shkolla e strehe foshnjore,
Ka gymnaze e qytetnore
Me programe prendimore
E me msim e me pune dore,
Fort ma mire se shkollat t'ona,
Per te cillat dy miljona
Franga ar na vjete per vjete
Kulihum i mbysim n'det;
Pse, zotni, shkolla per ne
Politike asht ase fe.
Mujm m'e struke punen me prralla,
Porse n'thes, besa, s'hin palla...

MINISTRI

Jo, pra, ja! Shkollen n'Shqipni
Nuk e baj kishe as xhami.
Prandej shkollat fillestare, 
Qi mos t'jene qeveritare,
Do t'i mbylli varg e vister,
Mbasi ndodhe kam un Minister:
S'due qi mosha e re e Shqipnise
T'rritet n'dore te Meshtarise-
Sidomos t'Fretn'e shqiptare.
Kta, po, jane antikombtare,
Njerz t'rrezikshem, fanatike,
Marre gjithmone me politike,
E qi munden me na i prishe
Fmin me shkolle edhe me kishe,
Tue na i rrite djelmt t'one trathtare,
Ma fort t'huej se shqipetare:
Si fort bukur Nebil Cika
E ka shkrue nd er kto kritika,
Qi aj ba i paska "Hyllit t'Drites".
Jo, po, vete ne "rend te dites"
Do t'a ve emnin e kti,
Per m'epru ktu n'Ministri
Inspektuer ase drejtuer,
Edhe kta, po, sa ma pare,
Shi p'r inat t'Fretn'e shqiptare, Qi"programin syntetik" -
Syntetik e analytik -
Keqas fort na kane po$htnue.

DREJTORI A

Po, zotni, si urdhnon e thue.
Vec, ashtu si m' duket mue,
Thom Nebili ka gabue
Me qite n'drite kete lloj kritike,'
Ne "Reviste Pedagogjike",
Qi a 'i perkohshme fjesht zyrtare, 
Mbajte me mjete t'Kashes kombtare. Qeverija asht afetare.
Prandej thom se zyrtarisht 
Edhe kshtu llapazanisht
Nuk asht mire qi n'polemike
T'hijme na sod me katolike.
E t'u shajm Pape e Meshtare,
T'u shajme Fene e Kishen mbare,
Thue se Arsimi i jone kombtar
Asht nji lozhe e masonise.
Katoliket e Shqiptarise
I' Na i kern' vllazen; edhe vete-
Kish' me thane, se s' a' evertete,
Qi atj: n'Shkoder Franceskajt
T'hueje na i rrlsm kalamajt,
E qi ata .tue kene shqiptare,
T'jene, si thue ti, antikombtare.
E po 'imend -t'ngjatet Zoti jeten! -
Esad Pasha a thue nder Freten
Ka zane shkolle?.: ArifHiqmeti
A nder Freten apo njeti
Aj kje rrite?...Haxhi Qamili
T'thote shka t'thote, po, qaj Nebili -
Osman Bali, Halit Lleshi
E sa tjere, qi fati deshi
I Armet t'i sjellin kundra Atdheut,
Kundra flamrit t' Skanderbeut,
As kta, besa -t'u ngjatet jeta! -
S'i kane ba kndimet e vela
N'-shkolle fretnore. A e din, zotni,
Kushka zanun n'kete "skoli"?
Qaj Preng Jaku, si harusha,
Qaj Luce Nishi e qaj Prenge Tusha,
Dy djelmo9a, dy skyfere,
Si edhe ata oficjerat tjere,
-Gjetun gati kurdohere
Per Shqipni me ra m'potere -
Qi mbas msimit t'Franceskanve,
M' shpine u u Ishuen kta esadjanve
Edhe i shtypen. Kta, po, jane
Qi nder Freten shkolle kane zane. 
Prandej tham se Nebil Cika,
Para se me shkrue kritika
Kundra Fretn'e e kundra Fese,
T'i a veje gishtin nji here krese
E t'mendoje se "uhajan'lesh-
Si tha imocmi -merret pshesh'


MINISTRI

Pse po thue per Nebil Ciken?
Po ti kndoje 'i hefe kritiken,
Qipert' madhe bukuri
U ban Fretenve n' "Vllazni". 
Nji(e}S.(e)S. -kush asht s'edi:
(Me gisht i diftova do vjersha, botue prej "Vllaznije" Nr 9 nen titullin "Vallja popullore".)
A ke c'ndien?..,Ktu kish' me thane, 
Se njat Fratin n' goje ka zane,
Qi dikur shkrou njat broshuer
Mbi programin t'one shkolluer.
E ktu poshte, si nper terthuer,
Fjalet e ashpra t' ktij vjershtorit, 
Kish' me thane, se shi dreitorit 
T"'Hyllit t' Orites" i jane kushtue.

DREJTORI A

Ashtu m' duket edhe mue, 
Por;zotni, t'ngjatet Zoti jeten!
Mos t' a zame ne goje gazeten
"Vllazenija"; pse randsi.
Kjo nuk ka kurrkund n'Shqipni.
V ec ban mire me i shkrue vjershtarit,
Qi ktu n' goje zen pune gomarit,
Se aj gabon poetet me i nga;
Pse kta uha -nuk lane pa la
E t' a bajne, besa, me kja,
Porsi vic djerre neper plish,
Ka' e salvojne m' konop tre fish.
(Hine Babatasi Drejtori A del).

BABATASI

T' u ngjatet jeta!-

MINISTRI

T' u ngjatet jeta,
Si po shkoni?

BABATASI

Si do' zoti...
Gjene mire.

MINISTRI


Asht edhe moti, ..
Qi na kalbi. Kujtoj ka
Ma se 'i muej qi shiu ,s' ka da.
Me t' merzite! -
-


.BABATASI

Shka t'i bajme pra. 
Vete ju fajin, thom, e kini,
Qi bje shi.

MINISTRI
,
Na, pse?

BABATASI

Pse jini
Ju njata, qi sod n' Shqipni
Vrani e kthiellni.

MINISTRI

Nuk e di...
Nejse ma...vec fjalet t' kam cue,
Ktu me ardhe me u pjekun m' mue,
Pse nji pune kam pase me ty.

BABAT ASl

Qe, tek m' ke -me kambe me krye; 
Urdhno e fol. Ku ti me sy,
Aty "praf' un kambe e krye,
Nper stomije e n-per "hendeqe".

MINISTRI

Babatas, mjaft pune e keqe
Per nji shtet "okcidental".
Si ky i joni, as n' fushe as n' mal
Mos me pasun nji Muze;
Jo, po asht turp, besa, per ne,
Per njiket Shqipnine e re,
Pa Muze vendinm'e lane.
Tham, asht mire, qi ktu n'Tirane
T' a ndertojm nji rare Muzeut.
Per lulzim e ndere t' Atdheut,
-Vjet ne Shndre pata fillue
Nji Muze vete me ndertue,
Edhe krejt e pata mblue:
Por nji dite -si do t' keshe ndie -
Ra do shi e u kaperdi
U shemb mbrende, e e marroi Zoti.
Shka me ba: e prishi moti.


BABATASI

Mire zotni; vec se po drue
Se ende dita nuk ka ague
T'ndertojm na Muzej n'Shqipni,
Me kulete t'shpueme ne gji.
Ti e di mire se as n'toke shqiptare ""-
Muzejt s'ngrifen n'kambe pa pare;
Jo, po, ktu edhe, n'toke t'Kastriotit
Hece nji fjale qi kje thane motit:
"Xhep e lep -more Rexhep!"
Prandej vete kishe me thane
Se, per tash, Muzeu do lane:
Na s'po kemi buke me ngrane,
Jo me ngrefe Muzej n'Tirane!...
Po a njimend, more lum heu,
Se, tu'u ngre.fe n'Tirane Muzeu,
T' a ha mendja ty qi Atdheu -
Qi Shqipnia, fushe e djerr,
Tash na bahet Ingilterr,
E, pjeke vedit pul at n'furre,
F1uturim kane me na u tuffe
Me na hi perdhuni n'goje?..
Jo, zotni: s'asht gja ajo loje.
Edhe tham se mire do t' ishte
Per nji shtet ende ferishte,
Si Shqipnia, nji Spital
Me ngrefe kund n' ndo 'i fushe a mal,
Per me shndoshun "pelivromin"
Ase "dergjen" qi sod kombin
, Jane tue e lshue shakull per dhe,
E me u shporre Muzeut. Per ne,
Qi nuk kemi buke me u ngi
Sod Muzeu ä'i "kabuni",
Qi nuk asht,jo, per dhambe t' one;
.Pse Financa, si po thone,
Sodka ardhe e asht ba teneqe

MINISTRI

S'ä e vertete. Asht pu ne e keqe
Kshtu me folun, lum zotnija.
Ti s'e din, por sod Shqipnija
Ka mjaft pare n'kashe te vet:
Si me pa mundet n"'budget",
Qi Kole Tha9i e ka permbledhe
Edhe bukur aj e ka dredhe,
"Simbas urdhnit" qi ka pase.
A din ti, se sivjet n' kase,
(Si ky Kola e ka shpjegue) ,
N' Finance t'one kane me u grumbllue, -Tane fysheke, ndry nder kashuj -
Rrash njizetedy miljuj
Franga ar. Prandej kuleta...


BABATASI

S'di gja Kola -t'u ngjatetjeta!-
Po t' tham un, po, Babatasi.
Po a dro m'pare kund aj hasi,
Qi keshtu, n'hamende t'vet,
Shton miljona ne "budget" ?..
Fjala e tij nuk con kandar:
Se atij kasha i ka qite bar,
Edhe asht ba me dale me Iype,
Qysh se rrogat i lane krype.
Jo qi ka edhe 'i tjeter pune:
Parja n 'kashe kurr nuk i bune;
Pse, ke vete s' asht vec se 'i kukull,
Ate shoket e bajne krejt sukull,
, E ia shijne'paret perdhuni,
Si n'Shqipni qi hece kanuni...
Pose qi vetit s'i shef hall,
Edhe krejt ka ra batall
Me "budget" t'Pandel Vangielit,
Qi n'dugaje t' Ali Kacelit
S'la kund karta as envelopen,
Ke po merr e ep me Europen,
Tue cue Korsuj e Sefira
Per gjith skuta e per gjith bira,
Per m'ia u shti europjanve n' koke,
Se na mend kemi me oke:
Se Shqipnia, fushe e male,
Asht ba sod "aksidentale"...
Oesha t'thom "oksidentale":
Si ajo Italja, si ajo Franca,
Me aeroplana, orkestra e danca,
Me "mocjone" e "interpelanca": 
"ferku" asht vetem nder "pjatanca"
Ke at je rruejne, po, shepka e fllanxa, 
Na me mzi ktu buke e planca,
Kur t'i kemi; pse Financa
Ende ktu, si kje dishrue,
S'mujt me u "oksidentalizue"
V ec se shka, se do tregtare
Mue m'kane thane se punet fort mbare Nuk .po i ki'n kta korcullare,
Kta sefira t'one shqiptare,
Ke qyqarve muej per muej
Po u mbijne fjale me gjind te huej, Sidomos per qira t'shpise,
Pose kasapit e furrxhise;
Pse "xhaxhaj" PandeI V angjeli,
Tash qi kasha pa gja ngeli,
Nuk ka pare me u dergue.
Prandej t'mjeret süd jane ngushtue
Pa nji dysh, me thane, n'kulete,
Me i shkue Europes poshte e perpjete;
Si ku al pleq qi fshohen n'knete,
Pa tagji -pa kashagi
Perse askush nuk deI me i ble:
Si mo' Zot! rna keq per ne,
Qi gjithmone e kern' mate vrapin
Ma te madh se kern' pase hapin.
E vertete se ky Kole Thaci
Vjet der m' gju kerrciket i zgaqi
Edhe i ra detit pertej,
Me do tjere financjer t 'mdhej:
E nper Rome e... shishe t'Kjantit
Na ka vojte ne banke t'Brabantit,
, Diku larg atjen'Belgjike,
Per me lypun metelike.
Vec se rruga i vojt bihlude,
Edhe i shkuen paret zollude; 
Pse "Brabanti", si un kam ndie,
Po kish kene nji bastanxhi
Qj epte vete, po, kastraveca
Per sherqij, edh' epte speca
Per tomate e patlixhana,
Kshtu qi Kola -ate e paste nana! -
Tane korrnarne e pune te mdhaja,
Kthej n' Tirane me i kaIe mushkaja;
E te mjeres moj Shqipni,
Qi ministra e tevahi
Do t'i laje me ar flori,
Prap nper kambe iu vuer Jullari,
Edhe i mbet nen bark samari.
Tash qi kasha mbet filuze
E bese kush s'na zen p'r'i rruze, 
Po na thone se ky Kole Thaci
Ka cue kashen te kovaci,
Thate ngarkue mbi dy shilurtha,
Per me ndreqe me te do kurtha, 
Qi me i ngrefe mande :xhoker:  n'Shqipni, 
Do n'Gegni -e do n'Toskni,
Ku ma fort t'ket gjase e ishkile, 
Se bjen mbrenda ndonji skile - 
Ndonji skile britanike,
A ndo'i shqarth prej Amerike, 
T'cillve shtrejt po u bante lkura. 
Vec ka thane Ali Klisura,
N'Parlament kur e kane pvete,
Se kjo rune asht "peshk ne det't,
E prej saj kurrgja n'kulete
Nuk i hine s'mjeres Shqipni.
Par po e zame, zotni, se Kola
Po ka pare e po ka t'holla,
Per me tnkambun kete Muze:
Arkeologun, por,ku e ke?
Pse un e dij, more bablok,
Se muzeu pa Arkeolog - 
Arkeolog i dame me gisht,
Asht si spata e re pa "bisht".


.MINISTRI

Un kete pune'e kam mendue,
Edhe fjale prandej t'kam cue
Per me ardhe me u pjeke me mue,
Pse Arkeolog un t: kam emnue -
Arkeolog edhe antikvar,
Per me mkambe Muzen kombtar.


BABATASI

Ama".jarebi... Zotni,
E ke gabim; pse un s'e di
Se ku shpin 'ka Arkeologjia.
Me shka m'duket, lum zotnija,
Ti me mue po don me u talle.

MINISTRI

Jo ,pra, ja, s'po due me u prralle.
A di' shka, more babtok,
Me u ba nieri Arkeolog
Pune evshtire nuk asht nder ne,
Si Arkeolog, ti tjeter s'ke
Vec;: me rmue, ndo'i here ne dhe,
Me gjete vorba a palare,
Me mbledhe shtamba e karratyqe
Hekuraqe e helezy'qe:
Me barte gur e shtylla t'thyeme,
Megjetekund ndo'i xhybe t'shkyeme,
Qi pat veshe rnotit ndo' i plake, 
Ndo'i stravece me e gjete t' pa thake:
Me grurnbllue brisq e hiqake,
Ndo' i topanxhe t 'veshne n 't.eneqe,
A ndo'i "ltine" te pa ngaskeqe
E njikso partallesh tjera,
Qi edhe n'pleh gjinden herhera.
Ase n'dore t'ndonji tellallit
Kur ndokush, ngushtue prej hallit, 
Qet me shite fraget e t'et,
A ndo'i tjeter mallimet.
Sa per kaq, kishem me thane, 
Mjafte qi nieri te kete zane
Ndo'i rrushdije -a iptadije,
E ndo'i fjale edhe t'a dije
,A. latin ase greqisht
-Par mjafton edhe turqisht -
Se Arkeologaj dei me nam.
Pra kto fjale per tash po i larne.
Ti n'Shqipni Arkeolog sod je:
Qe dekretln tek e ke,
Me nenshkrim te zyres s' nalte. 
Bote Tirana ka, edhe balte,
Ka dibralle. jevk e ustallare;
Pre qerpiq, e sa ma pare
Hinia punes s'ketij Muzeut
Per lulzim ndere t'Atdheut.
T'u ngjatet jetal Ma s'mund t'rri, 
Pse do t'shkoj n'Kryerninistri,
Ku Ministrat jane bashkue
Per do cashtje me u ksillue
(cohen e dalin te dy)




Rruge

BABAT ASI

(tue fole vedi me vedi)

Se, per Zotin -kjofte levdue! -
Me shka vete po jam tue pa,
Gia Shqipnia n'dore nuk ka
E as perparakjo s'do t'vete,
Q'se Ministrat ndajne dekrete,
Pa peshue nji hefe ma s'pari
Se ~'zotsi mund t'kete zyrtari,
E q'se fatii Atdheut te.shkrete
Mujtka ajsod edhe me mbete " 
N'dore t'do njerzve, per t'cillt vete
E as kurrkush, kujtoj, s' di gja
.Se c'shirok a se c'murra
Na i ka hjedhe e pru n' kete dhe.
E po kush di gja nder ne " 
Per nji pale, qi ktu n'Shqipni :,
Po rruejn petlla e "kabuni",
E rrmejn rroga n'ar flori,
Kush di gja, po tham, zotni,
Se ku i kane gjak e gjini,
Se ku i kane kta plang e shpi,
Stane, pleme, vathe e gji?
Pasaporlat kush ua pav,
Per me thanese kta s'jane Slav, 
Nuk jane Slav, Turq, as Bulgare, 
Par jane fj'esht hurra Shqiptare?", 
Shka punuen kta per Atdhe?", 
Ku jane krenat qi kane pre?". 
Librat'shqip qi kane botue?..
.Edhe ndihmet qi kane kushtue
Per triumfte liris s'one?
Per pose emnit se si u thone,
Kurrkush gia nuk di, per ta;
Nuk di gja, par megjithkta;
Megjithse edhe t'pa zotsi,
Na po e sQofim ke n' Shqipni 
-Qeni t'zo'n ma ku s'po e njeh -
Na jane ngrefe si gjelat m'pleh,
E pedanta e "Don Kishjote",
Me nji hije krejt kokote,
Tuj u mbajte per liberala,
Per modern e oksidentala, 
-Sidomos n'kto'kohet e mbrame - 
Pjellin ligje, vjellin pro grame,
Apin urdhnaedhe dekreta,
Sjellin gjinden poshte-perpjeta,
E n'kete mnyre cdo perparim 
Kane pengue, e mbrende n' sundim
Njerz e rune kaq kane pshtjellue, 
Kaq perzie e kaq ngatrrue,
Porsi floket e atij harapit,
Sa qi mbrende ne krye t'nji krapit 
Ka ma shum, thom, harmoni
E tendence per qytetni,
Se n'shtet t'one,- Eh, moj Shqipni!
Fort po drue se nji dite ngusht
Ke me ra, 'e kryet ne grusht
Ke m' e kape, pa pase pi musht,
Q'se do njerz, qi kush me i zane
S'kisht'per peng as per dorzane,
1\1' kurriz t'and po sjellin paten, ,
Edhe m'mjalte po e mbajn sod spaten:
T'cillt ngerdheshe m'nipa t'Kastriotit,
Kndojne at kangen, si 'i hefe motit:
"Tshkojme e t'hame na voe t'fergueme
Ke ajo ndrikulla e hutueme"
E kjo ndrikull.a e pa mend
Ti Shqipni je, t' tham p'r timend:
Pse, po mendt t' i kish' ti tok,
Sod s'do t' ishe un Arkeolog,
E as do njerz, besa, per t'gjalle,
Kurr Ministra s'do t' ki'n dale;
Po pse mendt ti m'vend s'i ke,
Prandej kot rrermoj un n' dhe,
E batallat, varg e vister,
Bahen "Pashe" bahen "Minister"
Ei biejn shtjelm ,sahanit t'shllines,
Kah ty t' hjekin dredha shpines;
E pa i qite zavall 'kaptines,
-Pa prek pende -pa prek parmende,
!Tuj u falle -tuj u gervalle,
Po t'i hjekin spik ksaj jete,
Qi ma mire nuk ka ku vete.
Xllepill plot e barkun koder:
S' ka si u ve'ma mire kjo Ioder.


Vazhdon...

                        pershendetje nga Florida USA.  Lek  Gjoka

----------


## Letersia 76

AT   Gjergj FISHTA eshte shqiptar dhe ka lindur ne qytein e Lezhes.

 "Lahuta e malesise " poema e tij...Homeri shqiptar ,poema e tij eshte quajtur "Iliada shqiptare"

----------


## Berti

GJERGJ FISHTA

Nji lule vjeshtet

Natë rrahe tdekne mbrenda vorrit terrshem
Tash pluhën je.  Ata dy sy tjanë errun,
Ku qiella prirej me sa hana e diella
Terthores sepër msharte vrejn tnjerzimit!
Tjanë sosun fjalët e ambla e plot urti,
E ai za tasht kputë, i cilli bite mzemër
Si kumbë liret ttingllueshme, qi prej slargut
Ndihet tue ra, kur dora e prekë e msueme!
Ehu! po; deka, qi baras mderë tpellazvet
Trakllon, si mtrinë tkolibavet, ku i vorfni
Me lot njomë bukën, ty edhe ajo ke dera
Ttraklloi, e ti kalove porsi voesa
E natës kalon, kur dielli vjen me shndritun
Mbi kobe tdheut.  Sot përmbi vorr tkanë bijtun
Hithat e madergona!  I kryq dullijet,
Qi e përshpirtshme nji dorë ta vu te kryeni,
Ndër to ka hupë, as tjetër send trishtimin
E vorrit nuk ta zbutë, posë vait ttrishtueshëm
Të hutit tnatës, qi nëpër curra tmalit
Dhimbshem në rreze thanës rrin tue gjimue! . . .
Njai grumbull gursh, qi mvorr trandon përsypri,
Vetë gjaksorit tpashpirt, qi mbyti nierin,
Lugat i duken, nhikë kah tbjen nget vorrit,
Edhe tpërqethët atë botë i shkon npër zemër.
Po, a thue, krejt deka nasgjasend tpërpini
E, posë se do kocijsh edhe i grusht pluhen,
Nuk tla tjetër?  Jo!  Nprehen tAmëshuemit
Pjesa ma e mira e jotja ka flutrue
Me gzue ndritë tqiellvet, ku pushon dishiri
I nierit tdrejtë, si drita msy kthiellun
Po, po, se përtej vorrin shpirti i nierit
Gjallon për jetë!  Njeky mendim i ambël
Deken e zbutë e vorrin ban tpëlqyeshëm,
Kur zemrën fai se grisë.  Prej ktij mendimi
As vetë per ty slotova shum, kur ndjeva
Se diqe: se nma tmirën lule tmotit
E lae ti ketë shkreti, ku shuen e Drejta
E paudhnija, ku sundon mizore;
Ku i zhyemi mvese sod me dorë dhunuese
Vesin shinon me Theta tzi, e selija
Mrrashta tpërgjakshme tnjerzvet mkambë, ku mbahet.
Ehu! po, se shpirti i yt, kulluet si rrezja
E diellit, qi përfton lulet e erandshme,
Kur bora dehet, smujt me e bajtë qelbsinen
E randë tktij sheklli tzi; por fletët i rrahi
Kah jeta e dytë, ku Njai qi rruzullimin
Nthemel e dridhë veç me i vetimë tqerpikut:
Amshon nlumni shka Atij ti ket përgja.
Skje toka, jo, për ty kje qiella!
E tash, qi vetë jam tue ravisë kto karta,
Ti, kushedi, nper vrrije tamëshueme
Shkon tue kërkue për lila e drandofille,
Qi sdijn me u veshkë e ndreqë me ta kunora,
Për me u lulzue mandej ndër tzjarrtat valle,
Qi nëpër vrrije rrijn tue kndue tParrizit:
Ku, fletët e arta bashkë kryqzue me Engjuj,
Kndon Zotit lavde npër ylbera tqiellit:
A, marrë krejt ntpam tshyjnueshmes faqe tZotit,
Porsi mpasqyrë tkulluet skjyrton shestimin
E rruzullimit, vu prej seprës Mende,
E cila ntkenun sendet thirri ttana
Prej hijevet tkthellueshme tasgjasendit,
Kur bani Ajo furin me heshtë tthellimit,
E me i fuqi tpamatne prapi terrin
E pakthellimit, qi atje ntskajshmet megje
Tktij sheklli ndihet mnershëm tue gjimue,
Kah për ledhe plandoset trruzullimit,
E aty, natë dritë plot ambelcim dashtnijet,
Qi porsi lum i kjartë prej Atit tDritvet
Gjithkah dikohet nepër verë tParrizit,
Shpirtent e lum krejt mrreze tu i pershi,
Tkthiellta ti i prirë tvërtetat, tcillat Hyji
Desht tmuzta nierit ma ia lanun tshkrueme
Nder fletët thyjnueshme ttamëshuem Ungjillit.
Oh! sa e sa herë, kur nmbrame shuen natyra,
E tjetër sndihet, veç se rryma e prronit,
Qi përmallshëm gurgllon nper rrajë e curra
Un, lodhë mbi letra ttdijshëmvet tkahmotit,
Mbas tcillvet fjalën rrij tue lmue shqyptare,
Dal në dritsore me kundrue shatorren!
Qi i Lumi tkthielltë ia vuni rruzullimit,
E kqyri hyjt, qi, thue, se njaq sy Zotit
Flakojn mbi dhe  kushdi, për me felgrue
Nierin, qi egrue ma fort prej mnerës sterrit
Përbluen punë tmbrapshta:  e atë botë mendoj për ty.
E, ku ta shoh ma tflakshmen tue xhixhllue
Nji hyll, aty selin un tham me vedi,
Ti do ta kesh, e syt matë hyll pa da
I nguli, e mbahet si me tpa.  Me emën
Un tthrras atëbotë nper terr.  Nji vaj bylbylit,
Qi përmallshëm ndër gemba rrin tue kja
Fatin e vet, e ndoshta, zojt e dashtun,
Jehonë mi bahet tgrishunit; e mduket
Se bisedoj me ty! . . .  Nuk dekka i miri,
Jo kurr; e sidomos nja, i cili ti zemër
E len mbrapa me ankue.  Prej vorrit terrshëm,
Gjumin e dekës ku ai ban, na i flet mendimit,
Ambel edhe na nzitë kah punët e mbara,
E nmende tonë gjallon.  Kur Aleksandri
Prej Bregut tMatës ngallnjyes u kap ke vorri,
Ku shuen idhnimi i Prisit tMirmidonvet,
Qi atje nën She vorfnoi me aq djalë Ekuben,
Iu ndez aty flakë zemra kah lumnija.
Mbi njatë vorr, po, u betue me ngulë flamurin
Nskaj tdheut, e prej selis me i zhdrypun mbretent;
E atëherë përpara tij tanë bota shuejti.
Mue edhe, qi sheklli e nji dishir lirijet
Tthepisne raven mia kanë shtrue gjallimit,
Mue, po, edhe zemra mbi vorr tand tpërvujtun
Mndezet kah punët e mbara e kah burrnija.
Përmbi vorr tand, po, xa të fortë me e mbajtun
Besen e dhanme  e miqasin e zanme;
Për fe e për atme nball me i dalë rrezikut:
Të ligshtit dorën me ia njitë e tfortin
Mos me e gledhue; kur tjet me u thanë e drejta,
Mos me i shmangë syt prej cakut, ntcillin mendja
Dishron me u kapë, as kurr mos me u ligshtue
Ndër sa tvishtira, qi tna sjellin motet.
Po, po! se pre atij vorri kam me shkepun
Hovin kah punët e mdhana.  Ai kryq dullijet,
Mneren e vorrit qi ta zbutë, ai qanderr
Ka me mkenë ndër salvimet: Engjlli i Zotit,
Qi rojës besnik fuqit ti pruen mizore,
Gjumin e dekës në vorr mos me tturbllue,
Der qi të shkimen nqiellë e hana e dielli
E tngele moti e sheklli mbarë trroposet,
E tvijë dita e gjyqit trruzullimit,
Ai ka për tmkenun zana.  E atëherë pa u tutun
Zhgjetat e prehta e tzjarrta kah me i prehun,
Ai kundra vesit do tia lshoj njerzimit:
Atë herë un kangët kam me i ndërtue kreshnike,
Me tcillat botës un do tia la të shkrueme
Se shka viejn armët besnike ndorë tshqyptarit.
E me kangë tmija i përmendar tmadhnueshëm
Mvorr tand kam për tndërtue, të cillin motit
Me fletë të ngrita kot ka për ta rrahun;
Pse, si curr, qi nmjes tdetit rreh tallazi,
Edh ai njashtu do tjesë ndër gjire tmotit
Qi bumbullojn mbi faqe trruzullimit.
Atëherë prej bjeshkvet kanë me u djergun zanat
E me të njoma vjollca e drandofille
Vorrin kanë me tvallue, e kanë me rritun
Me shum kujdes për qark selvija tblerta;
E shtektarit mundqar, qi nato hije
Ka me xanë vend, me ndalë pak gja tdihamet,
Kanë me i kallzue se sa pjesë qiellet vrani
Deka natë vorr.  E atë botë i largë shtektari
Të lehtë dhen ka me turue, e tpaqta e tbuta
Shinat e borën: e, kur nmale tveta
Tdredhojë ke stani, fmis ka me i kallzue
Shka ndjeu për ty.  E fmija e tij aso bote
Emnin tand kanë për tkndue, e vrrini e bjeshka
Gjithmonë i ri, tue njehë furit e mnershme,
Ambël prej emnit tand kanë me jehue.
Me majë tbriskut kanë me shkrue mbi lisa
Me shkrola tnjohtne veç e prej barivet:
Kanë me u rritë lisat, përse spata as reja
Se prekin tanden, ku asht ravisë aj emën:
E tuu rritë lisat kanë me u rritun shkrolat;
E kshtu ma tkjarta mbas disa qindvjetve
Nipat ma tvonët me i këndue, e emni
Sa tbjerë dielli tokës ka me tu kndue.





Kataklizmi i rruzullit

At ditë disi tu u matë u çueka dielli;
E as dritë ai nuk po bate.  Njato rreze,
Tcillat motit tshkelxyeshme e txeta ngrohshin
Gjit e plleshem tnatyrës, e gjallë mbi shekull
Mbajshin flakën e jetës, ato të zbeta
E tmarrta dheut po i bijshin: thue se gurra
E dritës ishtshterrë.  Por pesha e rruzullimit
Ajo dhe atë ditë e ngathët e disi rryetas
Asaj ravës shershme (neper eter tcillen
Gishti ia çili Perëndis sAmshuem),
Po i bite, e, shtekut, nkavaljete tshkueme
Rrahun me hap tsigurtë, zattette prore:
Si ajo mokna, qi, veglash grisë prej kohe,
Ngurrueshëm lshon e ngelë pa da nder dhambza
E as npunë ajo, ma shin.  Tthjermët e Empirit
 Ata tbredhun të dritës slumnis sParrizit 
Krejt ishtirnue.  Nmjedis tterthores sqiellit
Hana pergjakun ndryshe ajo nuk date,
Veç si varra nkrahnuer tnji djali tvetëm
Kmishën e dekës kaatij ia veshë e ama.
Hyjt dhe ata, vjetrue e shterrun dritet,
Mqiellë xhixhllojshin si flaka e nji kandili,
Qi mtryezë skamnore vjen tu shue nvedvedi,
Ke voj nuk ka mu ushqye, e nterr ngjysë tbukës,
Tvorfnin e ngratë e len; aq sa njat lode,
Qi prej sysh i kjason mbi koje tmykuna
Ma as bulku i voters smund tia shohë . . .  Mbarsë ajri
Me miazma morijet, mbi gja tgjalla
E mnjerz randote porsi plumb, e tliga
Tpranshme e tvshtira përftote; e u shuete nieri
E u shuete gjaja e gjallë, si shuhet bari
Për nen kosë tbulkut.  Stshihte syni tjetër,
Veç se vorre e stervina.  Pse edh as toka
Ushqim ajo ma septe, e mshekull uja
Bate kerdi.  Jo npopuj ma, jo nfise
Mbledhë gjindja u shihshin tok, por kokrra kokrra:
Si njata shpendt shtektarë, qi atje kah vjeshta
Tdam çetet tshokvet, duken tue flutrue
Aty-ktu npër pullaze, mjesa dimni
Jetën mos tua shkurtojë.  Me gjithçka mnija
E zemra e keqe prap sundonte mshekull;
E mbërthye mshoqishojn, prap njerzt u grijshin
E u coptojshin ndër lufta e ndër degame,
Si kjen coptue gjithmonë, qprej se pik sparit
Zemrën e nierit kuprracija e flligji.
Kur qe, si atë ditë (sado qi zhargas) dielli
U kap, mje mcak, për gjysë ku dahet dita
E buka narë prej shpijet i shkon bulkut,
Ati i Pushtetshëm nalt prej fronit tqiellvet,
Neveritun mbi tfyeme tranda tshekullit,
Porsi dy trrebta e tzjarrta rrfe mizore
Ngerthen Ai vetllat mrruzullim tshemtuem,
Edhe vranët e kundron.  Per nen shkreptima
Tasaj mëni shyjnueshme; qi prej syve
Idhtë i vetote, hana, hyjt e dielli
E toka u pin, e ngelen nvend pa luejtun,
Pezull fatin e mbramë tue pritun.  Toka,
Pingul të cillën rrezja e syut thyjnueshëm
Flakë e zhgjetote, u dridh e fill prej angrash
Ma spermbrendshme bulroi me i gjamë ttrishtueshme
E u trand shimje mthemel.  Natë gjamë ushtueme
Gollet e rruzullimit Himalaja,
Si gur gëlqerje nujë, krejt u turshi;
E u shem Italja, kthelltë e cilla ngjire
Ttallazevet tperpishme tdetit humbi;
Ndet edhe Albjona u shue; e u derdh Stambolla
NBosfor.  Pellas ma nshekull smbet, flligshtija
Ku tmujte ajo me u picakue e pandershme
E shpirt e trup prap me ia kalbun nierit
Veç po, syni i tAmshuemit matë gjamë tbotës
Ai nuk vetoi, as nuk u zbut; por tjera
Sharte ma tranda mrruzullim skjyrtote,
Kah, ndezun zhari prej zemrimit tmnershëm,
I shkrepshin shkndijat si npër grykë tVulkanit;
Aq sa friget u kput vallja e Parrizit,
E shkrehën valle e shuejtën lyra tambla,
E vetë banorët e qiellvet nëpër lugje
E npër lulishta gjith herë tnjoma u strukën,
E qiella u hesht.
	             Po; mkrena tKerubijvet.
Rregji i madhnis felgruese ndejë peshtetun
E ftyret vra, si nji thellim i kobshëm:
Mbasi atë cak sheklli kapërcei me tfyeme,
Tcillin Mishira ia pat vu e pamatne
Kurr mos me e kcye, e nDije tvet i Lumi
Dau me rroposë rruzllimin: Ai kah dielli
U prir e nrribë ttufanit tmnis shyjnueshme
Prej fronit tvet i fryni.  E flaka e diellit
U fik.  E kobshme nji terrinë atë hera
Mbi rruzullim u shtri: e njerzt mbi shekull
Npër terr ravgojshin, porsi mijt ndër vorre,
Kah mnis shemtuese ePerëndis tidhnuem
Dojshin me i hikë.  Por nuk i hiket Zotit!
Njatë dorë tpushtetshme mbasandej, me tcillen
Për sa e sa qinda kavaljetesh mbajti
Peshën e rruzullit, Perëndija e struku
E natyrën e lshoi pa zot.  Trishtueshëm
Krisen thithat e shekllit: e rrmores
Shumnerës srrmbyeshme ttkthellët avisit
Kulihum shtielli i rruzullimit brishti
E u shem, termagshëm tue rapllue nper kaos.
Nji gjamë, nji krisme, atë botë, e nji rropamë
Elementash u ndie, kah vlojshin, ziejshin,
E nder gomna shunglluese tnjanitjetrit
U shkapërdredhshin me duhi thellimit,
Tue bumbullue npër shekull.  Hyjt e qiellit
Ata, edhe, dalun jashta rrethit thershëm,
Me zhumhur ttmerrshëm npakthellim u rrposshin
Ka u ndeshin, ka u përpiqshin, e u turrshijshin
E flauri kah nëpër kaos u derdhshin.
Nper tym, mandej, nper pluhën e re tmurrta,
Qi shekllin kand e kand kishin mberthye
Shkrepte pa da rrufeja, porsi shkrepin
Shkndijat nper tym tdullijavet.  Prej duhmet
E prej tërmetit, tue bulritë frigueshëm,
Toka edhe trandej, e, si gogel dushkut
Mujë shkundullitej nrrymë tatij thellimi.
Kur qe, i kometë nmes tkataklizmit tmnershëm,
Shkrepun prej seprit, kulihum nteposhte
Me zhaurrimë tperfrigueshme goromiset
E mOqean Atlantik pingul plandoset.
Trandet toka matë tndeshun: ujët e detit
Jashtë lugut shershëm del, e dynden sklafat
E kernalles npërpjetë si bjeshkë, si male,
Të cillt mandejna, me furi përpise
Shkul kah Europa e nAmerikë dikohen
E shkapërderdhen përmbi Afrikë tzharritne:
Merr dhen boena.  Felgrueshëm tue gurgullue
Tallazi male kapërcen e kodra,
E mrrymë tgjirevet tveta rrmben qytete,
Mbretni përpin, e shkim gja tgjallë e nieri,
E gjithshka dora kavatoi njerzore.
Por, po; tgjith ujët e Oqeanit smujt me i shlye
Njollet e gjakut tnjerit, tcillat vritshin
Ene kah qiella e gjyq prej sDrejtës shyjnueshme
Lypshin me za tmjeruem.  Prandaj i Amshuemi,
Syni i të cillit nuk mund tshohë pegame
E gja si rrshket Atij per pa u ndëshkue,
Premtoi qi flakë matë hyll nji zjarm tu kallte
 Matë hyll, qi tokën nën peshë tvet e ndrydhte 
E mbarë dhen ta përlante e ta shkrumote.
E qe, xen hylli rebtë mu shkundullitun.
Xen rebtë mu trandë, e, tue shpërthye me krisme
Nji det zjarmit flakron mbi tokë tshëmtueme.
Por edhe zhari, ngji qi ngrohte bota,
Nen trrebtën frymë tshyjnueshmes mni stAmshuemit
Ndezet ai flakë e ma i furi trishtuese
Shpërthen npër zgorka tdheut nën valë tOqeanit.
Ujët e zjarmi matëbotë u kapërthyene.
E, anmiq tue kenun, me uturim u ndeshen
E u përlan.  Ulurote deti e dyndte
Mje mre tallazet.  Flaka tue krepatue
E tue fishkllue, mbi det pa da ngërthehej
E me vapa të veta e frushkullote.
Nzhaurrimë tmnertë tasaj lufte titanike
Kobshëm gjimojshin viset e rruzullimit
E shungullote kupa e naltë e Empirit.
Ne mbramët mu lodhë xu deti, e, para zjarmit
Navull tu çue, krejt shterri.  Zjarmi atëhera,
Lshue pa zangall, iu vesh tërthores sshekullit,
Edhe krejt e zharriti.  Shkrini malet
E kodrat, e kunorat; e dogj fronet
Me shpata e me gjithshka, qi dikur mshekull
Krenin e mbajti mkambë; e kur spat tjeter
Shka me shkrumue, nhi tvet u shkim prej vedit,
E toka mbet veç hi e kthhiell: si votra
Nnji shpi të dalne faret, mbasi zjarmi
Ti shuhet e me ferrë dera ti mbyllet
E kshtu u rrpos sheklli e sosi puna e nierit.

----------


## ALBA

Gjergj Fishta - LAHUTA E MALSISË

Kânga e Pestë

DEKA

[...]     
por s' din Shkjau me mbajtë miq'sí !      
Aman, Zot, kur duel Serdari,     
se ç' kje ndezë Vranina zhari !     
Aman, Zot, kur mbërrini Pera,     
se shum krisi atëbotë potera !    395 
Por kur ránë Shkjetë e Vraninës     
Shum u krisi plumbja shpinës !     
Porsi shé qi m' nji natë gjamet     
Rritet turr e del prej amet     
Tue ushtue  e tue shkumbue,    400 
shkapërderdhet npër zallina,     
ashtu u derdh Shkjau te Vranina,     
n' valë Shqiptarët krejt tue i përshi.     
S' lufton ndryshe' e rrebtë kulshedra     
e me dhambë edhe me kthetra,   405 
zjarm e surfull tue flakrue,     
kur drangojt ta kenë rrethue;     
si i qindron sot Shkjaut Shqiptari     
për dhé t' ambël qi i la i Pari:     
kambë për kambë tue qitë padá,   410 
tue korrë krena nepër Shkjá.     
U janë ndezun flakë breshanat,     
u kullojnë gjak n' dorë taganat,     
e u kullon gjak edhe zemra,     
veç se vendit s' u lot themra.   415 
Por ç' dobí: dielli tue lé     
 isht' tue lé m'atë ditë për Shkjé !      
I ranë ndore Shkjaut t' tërbuem     
Tridhetë t' vramë e dhetë t' shituem !...     
O ata t' lumtë, qi dhane jetën,   420 
o ata t' lumtë, qi shkrine vehten,     
qi për Mbret e vend të Parëve,     
qi për erz e nderë t' Shqiptarëve     
derdhën gjakun tue luftue,     
porsi t' Parët u pa'n punue !   425 
Lehtë u kjoftë mbi vorr ledina,     
butë u kjoshin moti e stina,     
ak'lli, bora e serotina :     
e der' t' këndoje n' mal ndo'i Zanë,     
e der' t' ketë n' detë ujë e ranë,   430 
der' sa t' shndërisin djellë e hanë,     
ata kurr mos u harrojshin,     
n' kangë e n' valle por u këndojshin.     
E njaj gjak, qi kanë dikue,     
bân, o Zot, qi t' jesë tue vëlue   435 
për m' ia xé zemrën Shqiptarit,     
për kah vendi e gjuha e t'Parit !     
 Po vallë ! Osja ku do t' jetë ?     
Oso Kuka a mos ka mbetë ?     
N' Xhebehane ka zatetë !   440 
Ka zatetë n' atë kullë t' barotit,     
ku ka bâ emnin e Zotit,     
se për t' gjallë nuk ka me e lëshue,     
shokët e vet për pa i pague     
tridhetë t' vramë e dhetë t' shitue.   445 
Kur pau Shkjau se pushka mêni     
Si kah vau si kah Liqeni,     
e se mbetë s' kisht Oso Kuka     
me t' tjerë t' vramë, përjashtë ke suka,     
m' Xhebehane u turr m' atëhera,   450 
si kur t' lëshoje kah pranëvera,     
vrullet bleta çark njaj zgjonit,     
tue zukatë si rryma e përronit.     
N' brohorí tue i lutë jetë Knjazit,     
njiqind vetë këcyen n' kulm t' pullazit,   455 
mâ t' përmendunt kah trimënia     
njaq u ngjitën mbi frangjia,     
tue thye muret n' gjak t' përlyeme :     
 por ka gjobën shpia e thyeme !      
krisi Osja atëbotë si ulani,   460 
mje n' Cetinë i vojti zani :     
« Ah kadalë, Nikollë, t' vraftë Zoti !     
pse këtu i thonë Oso baroti :     
se s' ké pá Shqiptár me sy,     
se djeg vehten edhe ty ! »   465 
Edhe zjarrë i dha barotit.     
Aman, falë i kjofshim Zotit,     
kur ka dhanun zjarrë barotit,     
se ç'â dridhë Vranina e shkretë !     
se ç'â hjedhë kulla përpjetë !   470 
se edhe L'qeni ç'ka gjimue     
m' kalá t' Shkodrës tue ushtue !     
Qepra, tjeglla, gur e trena :     
Kambë e trupën, krahë e krena,     
hi e tym e flakë e shkëndia,   475 
shi mje n' Viri i hodh duhia :     
I hodh duhmja shi n' breg t' Virit     
Qepra, gur e gjymtyrë njerit.     
Eni, eni, mori shkina,     
eni, eni, te Vranina,   480 
mblidhni vetë npër shpat e përrue     
ehu ! kortarët e djelmve t'ue ;     
edhe mësoni fëmijët mbas sodit     
mos t' lakmojnë tokës s' Kastriotit,     
pse u bjen shtrejtë, qe besa e Zotit !   485 
Njasi gjaku qi Oso Kuka     
Sot ka derdhun ke ato suka,     
si për Mbret, si për dhé t' Parëve     
vëlon se vëlon ndër dej t' Shqiptarëve.     
Pra, pa u djegun n' flakë t' agzotit   490 
Si Oso Kuka n' kullë t' barotit,     
s'ka me rá fisi i Shqiptarit     
n' thoj t' pangishëm t' Gospodarit !      
[...]

----------


## ALBA

Gjergj Fishta - LAHUTA E MALSISË

Kanga e Trembëdhetët

TE KISHA E SHNJONIT

Prendoi dielli, n'qiellë duel hana,     
n' Veleçik po pingron Zana :     
Ehu ! ju malet e Shqipnisë,     
n' t' cilat strukë shqipja e lirisë     
n' t' bardhat kohë, qi kanë prendue,   5 
s' lête anmik, jo, me iu afrue !     
E din shpat e di' edhe përrue,     
e din landë e di' edhe gurë,     
Shqiptarisë kryq e tërthuer,     
se sa gjak atëbotë i anmikut   10 
vojti rrëkajë prej t' bardhë çelikut,     
qi flakote n' dorë t' Shqiptarit,     
porsi rrëfeja majes s' Sharit.     
A kisht' mujtë kurr n' atë kohë t' lume,     
(me lot gjakut sot t' lotueme !)   15 
veç nji troe t' tokës shqiptare     
me rëmue dora grabitçare ?     
Ah ! jo kurr : t' isht' çue mbarë bota...     
Pse ndo'i Lekë a i' Gjergj Kastriota     
do t' kisht' dalë atë dorë rrëmbyese   20 
m'e cungue me armë ngallnyese,     
t' cilat n' shekull do t' përmenden     
hanë e hyj sa qiellëve t' enden.     
Por kanë ndërrue sot moti e stina     
për dhé t' ngritë, ku rreh « martina » !   25 
Gjinde e mbajtun me lot t'shu'mit     
qi n' djersë njomë busat e umit,     
ja qi n' kullmë rreshket kumbuese,     
ja npër detë bjen valës shkumbuese,     
për me mbajtë nji grue te shpia   30 
s' cilës bukë i lypin fëmija,     
edhe i lên, ndoshta, me kjá,     
përsè e mjera bukë nuk ká :     
gjinde, s' cilës Zot i âsht ari,     
t' zezën bukë, qi i ngratë Shqiptari   35 
shtrêjt me gjak e pat fitue,     
pa ndo'i dhimbë, kjoshin mallkue !     
sot m' e dá duen copa copa :     
e përsè ? Pse don Europa...     
Uh ! Europë, ti kurva e motit,   40 
qi i rae mohit besës e Zotit,     
po, a ky â sheji i qytetnisë :     
me dá tokën e Shqipnisë     
për me mbajtë këlyshët e Rusisë ?     
Po, ti a kështu sot na i përligje   45 
njata burra, qi m' këto brigje     
për ty vehten e bâne flie     
kur ti heshtëshe prej ligështie ?     
Ti, qi i kalle flakën diellit     
e i shestove rrathët e qiellit,   50 
Ti, prej eshtënsh t't' ngratë Shqiptarëve,     
qi bânë dekën për dhé t' Parëve,     
bân sot t' bijnë fatosa t' ri,     
t' cilt nji troe t' kësajë Shqipní     
mos t' ia lanë Shkjaut n' dorë me i rá   55 
krejt në gjak nji herë pa e lá !     
Lum, oj Zana e Veleçikut,     
qi m' ia lëshon ti namët anmikut,     
qi m' i uron djelmtë e Malsisë,     
qi m' ia kjanë hallin Shqipnisë ;   60 
kësaj Shqipní e cila motit,     
n' zâ kah pushka e besa e Zotit,     
pat kenë çmue prej fisesh t' tana     
kah bjen dielli e kah merr hana !     
Por, sado qi poshtë ka rá   65 
sot me sot e rrin tue kjá     
n' pluhun t' tokës, prej njerëzve shá,     
prap, oj Zanë, shkëndia e burrnisë     
nuk â' shkimbë n' male t' Shqipnisë,     
qi, manà, edhe n' këto kohë t' reja   70 
ka 'i herë ndezet flakë si rr'feja.     
S' kanë mbetë shkret, jo, armët besnike,     
përsè Arbënorja, grue fisnike,     
bân se bân fatosa t' ri,     
t' cilt trimënisht për ketë Shqipní   75 
e për besë e t' bardhën Fé     
e bâjnë dekën si me lé.     
A po i sheh ti njata burra,     
qi kah Brigja nepër curra,     
tue hecë natën porsi bisha,   80 
janë t'u ngjitun drejt kah kisha ?     
Ata janë, po, Krenët e Hotit     
qi m' u lidhë duen me besë t' Zotit     
për me i dalun zot Shqipnisë,     
për me i lanum nderë Malsisë.   85 
Po, Çun Mula mbi shpinë t' kalit,     
ua çoi lajmin Krenëve t' malit :     
ua çoi lajmin n' derë t' konakut,     
për me u mbëledhë n' kuvend t' bajrakut ;     
e si rrokull kjenë rreshtue,   90 
kështu xên Çuni me ligj'rue :     
« Fol tash, Masho, ç'po na thue ?     
Un qe Krenët t'i kam bashkue,     
t' cilve mundesh me u besue,     
pse armët kryq i kemi vu,   95 
si na e lánë të Parët kanu ».     
Atëherë Mashi xên kadalë :     
« Pa ndigjoni, o trima, 'i fjalë,     
qi po u thom me besë të Zotit,     
porsi nipave t' Kastriotit :   100 
katërqind e s' dí sa vjet     
janë qi i bâjmë Mbretit hysmet,     
kush ushtrí, kush angarí,     
me armë n' dorë, me zjarm në gjí,     
me 'i kambë mbathë me tjetrën zdathë,   105 
bukën n' strajcë e shpí senjurin,     
dyshek tokën, jastek gurin,     
t' mbramë te hika e t' parët te mbeta :     
trima n' zâ, çëse â' xanun jeta :

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Ndihma e Zotit*
_Gjergj Fishta_

Mbi toke tzeze ku shtegton niri,
Qiella snaltit pa shkelxye,
Ngele ma i forti e hupe ma i miri,
Gjujt spunojn e zemra dron.
Punet e mbara per me u krye
Zemra duhet, duhet kshilli,
Per ne kjofte se anmik ast Qielli,
Ftofet zemra e kshillit shkon.

*Feja*
_Gjergj Fishta_

Jane do qi me zhvillue
Duen rrezet kah i merr dielli,
Pse shkojne tue rrokullue
Hyjzit e qielles, e bota;
Por ttana fjale jane tkota
Qi nieri i shkrete sndergjon.
Aq nalt nuk kapet kshilli
I nierit, e i ngele dija,
Ne kje se mbi flete tmija,
Mu kape kah kroni i dijes,
Aj i shkreti nuk qindron.

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Shpresa*
_Gjergj Fishta_

Nder ttana fajet, qe ntoke nierzimi
Ban ma I madhi nder tgjitha a disprimi,
Qi dan nierin prej mshrires sTynzot.
Ku sasht Shpnesa, sa Feja, as Dashtnija;
Kto virtyte, pse, sbashkut lshojn rrezet;
Shqymen ttrija, ku njana nuk ndezet;
Vec prej njanes shelbimin pret kot.

*Dashtnia*
_Gjergj Fishta_

Ate here kur ujet tkullue
E shoh une tuj u derdhe curril prej kronit,
E mbrapa per tgjate prronit
Kah deti neper bar e lande tue shkue,
A thue se etja ujet e ka ngushtue;
Cuditem nder mend tmija,
Pse ujet e prronit, tjerve qi u shqyme eten,
Prej dishirit me pi gjithmone lodhe veten,
E zemra e eme e thata
Per dastni shejte et nene ska e ngrata.

----------


## StormAngel

Gjergj Fishta 

 Dramaturgjia dhe Publiçistika

Një vend të vëllimshëm në krijimtarinë e Fishtës zë dramaturgjia. Ai shkroi drama, drama lirike (melodrama) dhe tragjedi. Në dramat dhe tragjeditë konflikti është i ndjeshëm. Tonet që i përshkrojnë janë ato heroike. Personazhet dhe karakteret arrihen të skaliten. Në dramat lirike dialogu është më tepër mjet organizues i jashtëm sesa element ndërtues i brendshëm që t'i japë mundësi zhvillimit të veprimeve dhe ashpërsimit të konflikteve. Përsa i përket mjeshtërisë artistike, zotërojnë po ato cilësi që i mishëron edhe krijimtaria poetike. E gjithë dramarturgjia e Fishtës është e shkruar në vargje. Tema e atdhedashurisë është në qendër të pjesës më të madhe të veprave: në dramat "Odisea" dhe "Kthimi i Uliksit në Itakë", në dramat lirike: "Shqyptari i qytetnuem", "Shqyptarja e qytetnueme", "Jerina ose Mbretëresha e Lulevet", e sidomos tragjedinë "Juda e Makab", e cila çmohet si vepra më e mirë dramaturgjike e Fishtës. Tema biblike, e pastrimit shpirtëror të njeriut në luftë me veset për hir të virtyteve dhe të amshuesmërisë së qenies njerëzore është në qendër të dramave lirike. "Baritë e Betlemit", "Luigj Gonzaga". Tema e padrejtësive shoqërore është në qendër të tragjedisë "Hajria" ku mbizotëron realizmi, fryma demaskuese ndaj klasave të pasura.
Një lëndë prej qindra faqesh përmban proza e Fishtës. Është një prozë e frymëzuar, ku lirizmi krejt natyrshëm ndërthuret me humorin, satira me groteskun. Shtresat e fjalorit janë më të larmishmet. Bashkëjetojnë fjalët, shprehjet, ndërtimet sintaksore krahinore me arkaizmat, barbarizmat, zhargonet, me fjalët e shprehjet e latinishtes, të gjuhëve moderne, perifrazimet, citimet etj., etj. E pasur në llojet e lëvrimit është publiçistika. Për patetikën e fuqishme, argumentin, kritikën shëndoshëse si dhe stigmatizuese dallohen shkrimet me temë shoqërore.
Në shënjestër ai vë dembelizmin, përtacinë, indiferencën e shtetasve të shtetit të ri shqiptar, por edhe lakminë ndaj kolltuqeve, grykësinë ndaj privilegjeve, prirjen regresive ndaj aziatizmit si dhe imitimin banal ndaj perëndimores. Ai bënte thirrje që në krye të shtetit të vinë njerëz të kulturuar, atdhetarë, vizionarë largpamës të shtetit e të kombit. Fishta është edhe polemist i fuqishëm, ai polemizon me pena të shtypit vendës si dhe me ato të letrave të huaja. Merr në mbrojtje kulturën, dinjitetin, pastërtinë shpirtërore të kombit. Në polemikat nuk mungon kurrë argumenti bindës autentik, si dhe shoqërimi i tyre me argumente nga filozofitë e ndryshme, shkencat shoqërore e natyrore, por edhe vërshimet patetike ku shpotit, tall e dermon pa mëshirë kundërshtarin. Të njohura janë dhe ligjëratat e Fishtës, ku mbizotëron fryma solemne dhe argumentuese.

Publiçistika

Për vlera të rralla artistike, për frymën objektive e shkencore, shquhet prova eseistike e Fishtës. Një model i përkryer në llojin e vet është reportazhi. "Një udhëtim në Turkinë e re". Njohës i thellë i botës shqiptare, adhurues i saj gjer në kult paraqitet ai në parathënien kushtuar "Kanunit të Lekë Dukagjinit" të Shtjefën Gjeçovit. Njeri me kulturë të gjerë e pasione të mëdha na shfaqet në esetë për Gëten, për arkitekturën, muzikën etj.
Në trashigimninë e tij kanë mbetur edhe qindra faqe të epistolarit, dorëshkrime të ndryshme.
Fishta duke qenë njohës i latinishtes, greqishtes së vjetër, italishtes, frengjishtes, gjuhëve sllave, në disa prej të cilave edhe krijoi, duke qenë njohës i përkryer i shqipes që flitej në viset e Veriut, si dhe i traditës letrare shqiptare që nga Budi e Bogdani, dha shembullin e tij se si mund të sillen në kulturën vendëse thesaret shpirtërore të njerëzimit. Të freskëta e trasparente janë përkthimet nga poezia e Silvio Pelikos, Aleksandër Manxonit, Metastazios etj. Shembull për përkthyesit e Homerit, përgjithsisht të poezisë antike e asaj klasike mbetet Kënga V (fragment) e "Iliadës", përkthyer prej tij. Frymën e lashtësisë heroike, madhështinë e heronjve dhe të betejave ai i mishëron në kompozitat burimore të shqipes, në fjalët e ralla të të folmeve të saj, në brumin e gjallë të shqipes. Tepër kërkues e i saktë është edhe në përkthimet e Kanconiereve të Petrarkës. Fishta përshtati në shqip edhe komedinë "i sëmuri për mend" dhe "Dredhitë e Patukut" të Molierit, përshtatje që shquhen për kolorit e pasuri gjuhësore. 
Me veprën e tij të gjerë dhe komplekse Fishta pasuroi ndjeshëm në radhë të parë poezinë, por, gjithashtu, letërsinë tonë dhe kulturën në përgjithësi. Vepra e Fishtës ndikon gjithnjë në zvillimin e letërsisë me vëllimshmërinë e saj, me llojshmërinë e gjinive, me pasurinë e mjeteve të shprehjes, me autencitetin e saj. Ajo ka meritën e veçantë të ketë prekur terrene që deri atëherë, dhe më vonë mbetën të paprekura në letërsinë tonë. Ai ka, gjithashtu, meritën tjetër se kultivoi për herë të parë edhe me mjeshtëri të lartë shtresa gjuhësore të gjalla deri atëherë të pashfrytëzuara. Prandaj ndikimi i tij në letërsinë tonë është i madh ei shumllojshëm.

----------


## StormAngel

Kënga e Parë (Cubat)

Gjendja historike e vjetit 1858 dhe plani i poemit. Turqija nisë të ligështohet. Popujt e Ballkanit i dalin doret. Shqiptarët zgjohen: mendojnë edhe ata të fitojnë lirinë. Ndeshen me nji anmik tjetër. Knjaz Nikolla i Malit të Zi synon të shtijë në dorë pjesën veriore të Shqipnisë, i nxitun dhe i mësuem nga Cari i Rusisë. Ky i shkruen nji letër tanë dredhì e përkëdhelje Krajl Nikollës: i premton bukë e fishekë, mjaft që mos ta làjë Turkun të qetë. Letrën ia ep lajmëtarit (kasnecit) të vet, i cili mbas nji udhëtimi të gjatë, kapet në Cetinë, ku edhe dorëzon shkresën. Knjazi e këndon me vëmendje. Menjiherë çon e thërret serdarin e Vasoviç-it, Vulo Radoviç-in. Mbasi e merr me të mirë e ngarkon të formojë nji çetë cubash dhe me ta të biejë në Vraninë, për me plaçkitë e për me vrà. 

C U B A T 
Ndihmò, Zot, si m'kè ndihmue! 
Pesëqind vjet kishin kalue 
Çëse të buk'rën ketë Shqipni 
Turku e mbate në robnì, 
krejt tu' e là t'mjerën në gjak, (5) 

frymën tue ia xanun njak, 
e as tu' e lanë, jo, dritë me pà: 
kurr të keqen pa ia dà: 
rrihe e mos e lèn me kjà: 
me iu dhimbtë, po, minit n' murë, (10) 

me iu dhimbtë gjarpnit nën gurë! 
Veç si 'i dèm, vu n'lavër spari, 
qi, ka' e vret zgjedha e kulari 
kah nuk bàn m'e thekë strumb'llari, 
s'ndigjon me tërhjekun m'pluer: (15) 

e tue dhanë kryq e tërthuer, 
tu' i dhanë bulkut shum mërzì, 
me u vu s' ryset për hullì 
e as me shoq ai pendë me shkue: 
kështu Shqiptarët, të cilt mësue (20) 

s'din' me ndejë rob nën zgjedhë t'huej, 
pagë e t'dheta me i là kujë: 
por të lirë me shkue ata motin, 
veç mbi vedi tue njohtë Zotin, 
e as kurrkujë n' këto troje t' veta (25) 

mos me i bà kurr tungjatjeta, 
n'braz me Turk kurr nuk kanë rà 
e as kurr pushkën s' ia kanë dà; 
por t'janë grì me tè e t'janë vrà, 
si me kenë tu' u vrà me Shkjà (30) 

E prandej si pat fillue 
Turkut Ora m' iu ligështue, 
e nisë pat m' iu thy' atij hovi, 
m' qafë përditë tu' i mbetë Moskovi: 
e ato fiset e Ballkanit, (35) 

zunë me i dalë dore Sulltanit, 
nisë Shqiptarët kanë me u mendue, 
si Shqipninë me e skapullue 
zgjedhet t' Turkut : qi si motit 
n' ato kohët e Gjergj Kastriotit, (40) 

krejtë e lirë kjo t'ishte, e askujë 
n'daç t'jetë Krajl a Mbret i huej, 
me i bà kurr mà tungjatjeta, 
kurr me i là mà pagë e t'dheta: 
edhe Flamuri i Shqipnisë, (45) 

si fletë Engj'lli t'Perëndisë, 
si ajo flaka e rr'fesë zhgjetare, 
me u suvalë prap n'tokë shqiptare. 
Kur qe ai Knjazi i Malit t'Zi, 
Knjaz Nikolla, 'i gërxhelì: (50) 

gërxhelì, por belaçì: 
na dyndë top, na dyndë ushtrì 
edhe del e bjen n'Shqipnì, 
për me shtrue këto bjeshkë e vërrì, 
shka merr Drinin për s'të gjatit (55) 

der' n' Kalà të Rozafatit, 
ku ai me ngulë do' "trobojnicën", 
do' m' ia vu Shkodrës "kapicën": 
me bà Shkodrën Karadak, 
mbasi 'i herë ta kisht' là n'gjak! (60) 

Ka ndejë Turku e këqyrë haru, 
pika-pika lotët tu'i shkue, 
kah s'ka Shkjaut si me i qindrue; 
se Moskovi e ka rrethue: 
ka Stambollën muhasere! (65) 

Bàjnë shtatë Krajlat muzhavere 
Shoq me shoq, tue shartue zì 
-si ata e zeza m'i pastë mb'lue!- 
për të buk'rën këtë Shqipnì, 
si m'ia lëshue n'dorë Malit t'Zì. (70) 

M'kambë Shqiptarët atëherë t'janë çue. 
Sa mirë n'armë na janë shtërngue! 
T'fortë kanë lidhë nji besë të Zotit, 
si të Parët ua lidhshin motit 
n'ato kohë t'Gjergj Kastriotit: (75) 

me 'i kambë mbathë e tjetrën zbathë, 
gjanë e gjallë pa grazhd mbyllë n'vathë, 
diku ngranë, diku pa ngranë, 
harrue grue, motër e nanë, 
sy'n agzot, zemrën barot, (80) 

e si ai plajmi me furì, 
t'kanë rrà ndesh Malit të Zì, 
për t'gjatë t'Cemit n'atë kufì, 
ku edhe trimat t'janë përlà: 
t'janë përlà Shqiptarë e Shkjà, (85) 

ballë për ballë ata tu'u vrà, 
fyt-a-fyt, ofshè! tu' u prè: 
tue mbetë shakull përmbi dhè, 
mish për shpez e kaçubeta, 
gjithku kje ajo pika e djalit, (90) 

gjithku kjenë sokola malit, 
pa kjà m'ta as nanat e shkreta. 
Veç se, po, me parzme t'veta 
Aty Shkjaut sulmin kanë thye. 
Mbasi Shkjaut sulmin kanë thye, (95) 

bàjnë kuvend Shqiptarët n'mjet vetit 
e 'i fjalë t'madhe çuekan Mbretit: 
se jo veç qi Knjaz Nikollës 
nuk i lajnë kurr pagë e t'dheta, 
porsè as Mbretit të Stambollës (100) 

s'duen me i bà mà tungjatjeta, 
e se dore duen me i dalë: 
se Shqipninë nuk po e kisht' falë 
Perëndia për çerkez, 
Turq, manovë, likurazez; (105) 

por për do sokola mali, 
qi "Shqiptarë" bota po i quete, 
për ta gëzue këta djalë mbas djali, 
der' qi jeta mos t'u shuete. 
Turku fjalën e ka ndì': (110) 

se ç'asht mbushë ai me mënì! 
Se edhe lëshue ç'ka mbi Shqipnì, 
gjallë Shqiptarët ai me i përpì! 
Por Shqiptari gjallë s'përpihej, 
e as me u shkelë, besà, s'po lihej, (115) 

kur po i mbushej mendja e vet, 
për Shqipnì me bà gajret, 
n' dashtë ta mësyjnë Krajl edhe Mbret. 
Edhe kështu t'janë kapërthye 
grykë për grykë Turq e Shqiptarë, (120) 

pa dhimbë krenash tue u thye 
si me thye kunguj npër arë. 
T'iu dha zjarm atëherë Ballkanit, 
Shkjau: kah drote se Shqipnia 
Nji herë shkëputë dore s' Sulltanit, (125) 

mà s'do t'bite n'kthetra t'tija, 
si atij hangër ia kisht' palla: 
merr e mësynë m'Turk fulikare, 
e si derrat me çakalla 
t'janë mbërthye, t'janë kapërthye: (130) 

haju, ngaju, çaju, vraju, 
m' pushkë e m'top gjueju batare, 
gjaku rrëmbè npër rrahe e qare, 
e npër fusha e npër gajusha, 
der'qi s'mbramit, n'p'r' atë zhumhùr, (135) 

zgjedhë s' Turkut pështoi Shqipnia 
e duel m'veti si dikùr: 
si premtue kisht'Perëndija; 
por si dashtë, besà, lum vëllau, 
s'do t'kisht' pasë as Turku, as Shkjau. (140) 

Se s'ka dashtë Turku lirì, 
ma merr mendja; veç un s'dij 
Knjaz Nikollës kah gjith kjo zemër 
ardhë i paska, qi nën themër 
rob Shqiptarët po don me i shtrue, (145) 

edhe atë tokë ai me pushtue, 
për të cilën vetoi motit 
shpata rr'fè e 'i Gjergj Kastriotit? 
E qi s'paska dert aspak, 
se Shqipnì dhe Karadak (150) 

krejt me atë punë po i làte n'gjak? 
Zemra i ardhka prej Moskovit! 
N'Petrograd Cari i Moskovit 
Nji bè t'madhe po e kisht' bà: 
m' e ndie plak e kalamà: (155) 

se ai natë t'madhe s'do t'kremtote, 
se ai kumbarë as krushk s'do t'shkote: 
gostë as darsëm nuk do t'ngrifte, 
s'do t'u late as s'do t'u krifte, 
as s'do t'dilte n'log t'kuvendit, (160) 

për pa i hi Stambollës përmbrendit, 
për pa këcye mbi post të Mbretit, 
me u bà zot i tokës e i detit; 
edhe Europës tregun m'ia prè, 
mos m'e lanë me shitë, me blè, (165) 

mos m'e lanë me çilë kund punë; 
por me bà qi ajo përdhunë, 
për me çue 'i grimë bukë te shpija, 
rob të ngelte n'kthetrat t'tija, 
n'ato kthetra me gjak zhye, (170) 

mësue gjithmonë n'gjà t'huej me gërrye! 
Por, pse ishte 'i skile e vjetër, 
si për fjalë ashtu për letër, 
mos m'iu gjetë kund nji shoq tjetër, 
ai po e dite mirë e hollë, (175) 

se isht' do punë me hi n'Stambollë: 
se isht'do punë Turkun me e thye, 
pa sharrue vetë mbrendë me krye. 
Prandej xèn ai me trillue, 
m'shpinë Shkjeninë Turkut m'ia lëshue: (180) 

m'ia lëshue m' shpinë Shkjetë e Ballkanit, 
qi me i qitë këta punë Sulltanit; 
me i qitë punë këta 'i herë mà para 
me trazime e punë t'pambara, 
e mandej vetë prej Rusiet, (185) 

si harusha prej pusiet, 
me i rà Turkut fulikare, 
m'zhbì n'vend, m' e qitun fare; 
për pa bà me mend pleqnì, 
se me atë punë botën unjì (190) 

mujte ndoshta, m' e pështjellë n'zì 
Kur ketë punë e ka pleqnue, 
ka marrë trimi e n'odë ka shkue, 
ka ndejë n'tryezë e asht vu me shkrue, 
me u shkrue miqve kah Serbia, (195) 

kah Zagrebi e kah Sofia 
me lidhë besën shkaf asht Shkjà, 
mbi Budin, m'çanak-kalà, 
edhe tok këta ndërmjet vetit 
mos m'ia dà të keqen Mbretit; (200) 


por m'e nxitë, por m'e mërzitë, 
m'iu vardisë si 'i ditë për ditë, 
herë për shtek, herë për kufì, 
tash me peng tash me pleqnì, 
por gjithmonë, po, pa kanu, (205) 

veç si t'mujnë n'teposhtë m'e vu. 
Mbasandej, ky zogu i Shkinës, 
merr e i shkruen Knjazit t'Cetinës, 
merr e 'i letër, ia angllatisë, 
me dredhì tue ia qindisë: (210) 

Ti, qi jè qaj Knjaz Nikolla, 
falmëshëndet Cari i Rusisë, 
se zà t'madh për ty kam ndie 
qi jè trim e gërxhelì, 
qi jè burrë e kuvendtàr, (215) 

me ta drashtë hijen anmiku, 
por, me gjasë, kjo fjalë s'isht' gjà; 
pse qe ti m'atë rrasë Cetine 
më kè ndejë me 'i gjysmë opinge, 
e jè bà, po, gazi i dheut, (220) 

tue mërzitë miq e kumbarë, 
veç e për bukë thatë në gojë. 
Mje sa Turku, përbri tejet, 
dredhun çallmën m'vetull t'synit, 
derdhë shallvarët ai pala-pala, (225) 

rrin e ban kokrrën e pallës, 
e as m'e pà ti s'mund ta shofish 
përmbas kodrës së pilafit 
Po a thue, t'la ty kamba e dora, 
ase ngjitë jè ndoshta n'rrogë, (230) 

jo se hi kè bulk n' e huejën, 
qi s'po ndihesh kund për s'gjalli? 
Mo', bre burrë, se nuk ka hije 
Urtë me ndejë Cubi i Cetinës, 
edhe n'shpì me e shkuem ai motin, (235) 

tue u ndeshë npër furka t'gravet!.. 
Po a s'ta mbushë synin Shqipnia, 
me ato male të madhnueshme, 
me ato fusha të blerueshme, 
qi kurrkund s'jè kah orvate, (240) 

me ia shkye 'i skundillë për veti?.. 
M' tè, krah-thatë, e mos rri fjetun! 
Pse pa luejtë ti kambë e dorë, 
s't' ndihmon Zot as i Shën Nikollë: 
Por ti luej, nafaka luej, (245) 

ka pasë thanë ai burri i huej; 
sa për bukë e për fyshekë, 
piqu n'mue, se t'i qes vetë; 
edhe kësulën vène n'sy, 
se të nget Mbreti i Stambollës: (250) 

nuk ta là me t'prekë me pupël - 
Letrën kështu Cari e ka shkrue, 
edhe mirë e ka palue, 
e e ka mbyllë me dyllë të zi; 
ia ka dhanë kasnecit t'rì, (255) 

me ia çue Knjazit n'Mal t'Zì. 
Letrën n'gjì ka qitë kasneci, 
ka thekë kambët ai sa mund heci: 
ka lanë mbrapa fushë e zalle 
kapërcye ka bjeshkë e male, (260) 

edhe dalë ka lum e shè: 
ka shtegtue për ujë e dhè, 
der'qi'i ditë, tue marrun dielli, 
në Cetinë ka behë ai filli: 
shtjerrë opangat, grisun setrën; (265) 

Knjazit n'dorë ku ka dhanë letrën, 
me dyllë Cari si e kisht' mbshilë. 
Ka marrë Knjazi edh' e ka çilë, 
e ka çilë edh' e ka këndue, 
tri herë rresht ai e ka këndue, (220) 

tri dit rresht edh' e àsht mendue; 
mbasandej ai fjalë ka çue 
njatij Vulo Radoviçit, 
kërkserdarit t'Vasoviçit, 
qi me dalë me rà n'Cetinë, (225) 

pa këqyrë shteg, pa këqyrun stinë: 
me flut'rue si gjeraqinë, 
për me u pjekë me "Gospodarin". 
Njeky Vuloja Serdari 
Kisht' pasë kenë nji trim i çartun: (280) 

m'e pasë randë toka m'e bartun. 
Pa tè prè kund s'ishte marrë, 
pa fjalë t'tij ngarkue s'ishte marrë, 
pague s'ishte varrë as gjak, 
s'kishte vu nuse duvak, (285) 

as s'isht' dà gjyqë a pleqnì. 
Pse edhe Turku i Malit t'Zì 
po e kisht' pasë shqipe mbi kry', 
mos m'e lanë me pà me sy. 
-Se edhe 'i punë, ky zogu i Shkinës, (290) 

po e kisht' bà m'atë udhë t'Cetinës. 
Paska marrë e shi në rrugë 
Për tërthuer shtrika nji stugë, 
edhe i çueka fjalë tërthores, 
qi shka àsht Turk i Cernagores, (295) 

mos me mujtë m'e shkapërcye, 
për pa là 'i dukat për krye - 
Bre! kish' kenë edhe 'i farë burri, 
larg e larg me i dajtun turri. 
Fëtyra e tij porsi duhia, (300) 

syni i tij, tanë zjarm e shkëndia; 
vet'llat trashë ngèrthye kulàr, 
porsi lesh derrit bugàr; 
vesh e m'vesh dega e mustakut, 
si dy korba lidhë për lakut; (305) 

edhe i mbrrijte kryet në trà: 
burrë i atillë me sy me u pà. 
Veshë e mbathë e m'armë shtërngue, 
kishe thanë se àsht lè drangue. 
Se këtè Knjazi fort e dote, (310) 

fort e dote edhe e ndigjote; 
pse edhe i urtë ai kishte ndodhë, 
me ia prè mendja fort hollë. 
Prandej Knjazi i çueka fjalë 
Në Cetinë për ngut me dalë. (315) 

Edhe Vulja bjen n'Cetinë, 
pa këqyrë shteg, pa këqyrun stinë, 
tue flut'rue si gjeraçinë. 
N'atë Cetinë kur Vulja zbriti, 
atè Knjazi mirë e priti, (320) 

mirë e priti e n'odë e qiti, 
i qiti duhan e kafe, 
edhe nisi kështu t'bajë llafe: - 
Ku jè, Vulo, eh kopilane! 
Se ti ujk, po, né na u banè, (325) 

ke s'po duke kah Cetina, 
ku kè miq e probatina, 
qi s'të ndërrojnë me sy të ballit? 
Po, a kè mujtë? a kè farë hallit? 
Si po t'shkon n'Vasoviq moti? (330) 

Për jetë tande ! si do' Zoti, 
merr e i thotë Vulo Serdari; 
pse sivjet, lum "Gospodari", 
nuk ka pasë toka valigë, 
e ka ardhë nji kohë e ligë, (335) 

sa nuk dij si ka m'iu bà, 
për me pështue do rob e gjà, 
pse edhe buka asht tue na lànë. 
Hajt, eh qè'! Knjazi i ka thanë. 
Se s'po gjenë cubi me ngranë. (340) 

Se s'po gjenë skyfteri mish. 
Se ti e nxjerrë korën dy fish!. 
Mjaft t'i biesh ndo'i vendit prè, 
se po e ban me lopë e qè, 
sa me mbajtë njerztë e kujrisë, (345) 

jo se mà gjindën e shpisë. 
A din shka, Vulo Serdari, 
ndiej shka t'thotë ty "Gospodari": 
pështilli bashkë nja disa cuba: 
t' idhtë si gjarpni ndër kaçuba, (350) 

t'lehtë e t'shpejtë si gjeraçina: 
edhe lëshoj ti kah Vranina, 
për me vrà ata e për me prè, 
për me djegun gur e dhè, 
mbrendë tue vjedhë e tue plaçkitë, (355) 

tue grabitë e tue robitë, 
n'daç me natë e n'daç me ditë; 
se un prandej të kam çue fjalë, 
der' n'Cetinë nji herë me dalë, 
pse dishka mue tash m'ka këcye, (360) 

prap me Turk me u kapërthye: 
prap me Turk, po, na me u vrà. 
Pse edhe as hije, thom, nuk kà, 
urtë ma ndejun Turk e Shkjà. 
E kështu, tue ligjërue, (365) 

krye më krye tue bisedue, 
hollë e gjatë e ka qortue, 
si me u sjellë e si me u mprue, 
për m'e là Vraninën n'gjak. 
E si vesht janë marrë me fjalë, (370) 

Knjazi n'bukë atè e ka ndalë, 
edhe falë i ka do pare; 
e i ka falë nji "xheverdare", 
krejt n'argjand kondakun ngrì, 
mos m'e gjetë shoqja n'Mal t'Zi: (375) 

m'e drashtë vjerrun në sërgjì, 
jo mà n'krah të nji luftarit, 
jo mà n'krah t'Vulo Serdarit, 
qi isht' me brè hekur me dhambë! 
Atëherë Vulja àsht çue në kambë: (380) 

ka bà Knjazit "tungjatjeta", 
edh' àsht nisë malit përpjeta, 
udhës me mend ai tue përblue, 
si Vraninën me shkretnue, 
Knjazi ashtu si e kisht' qortue. (385)

----------


## StormAngel

Dëshmorëve

O ata t'lumtë, qi dhanë jetën, 
o ata t'lumtë, qi shkrinë vehten, 
qi për Mbret e vend të Parëve, 
qi për erz e nderë t'Shqiptarëve 
derdhën gjakun tue luftue, 
porsi t'Parët u pa'n punue! 
Lehtë u kjoftë mbi vorr ledina, 
but u kjofshin moti e stina, 
ak'lli, bora e serotina: 
e der' t' këndojë n'mal ndo' i Zanë, 
e der' t' ketë n' detë ujë e ranë, 
der' sa t'shndërisin diellë e hanë, 
ata kurr mos u harrojshin, 
n'kangë e n'valle por u këndojshin. 
E njaj gjak, qi kanë dikue, 
ban, o Zot, qi t'jesë tue velue 
për m'ia xe zemrën Shqiptarit, 
për kah vendi e gjuha e t'Parit!

----------


## StormAngel

Çohi të Dekun

E n'kjoftë se lypet prej s'hyjnueshmes Mni, 
Qi flije t'bahet ndo'i shqyptar m'therore, 
Qe, mue tek m'kini, merrni e m'bani fli 
Për shqyptari, me shue çdo mni mizore. - 
Oh! edhe pa mue Shqypnija kjoftë e rroftë, 
E nami i sajë përjetë u trashigoftë! 
Po: rrnoftë Shqypnija! E porsi krypa n'Dri 
E porsi krandja e that n'nji flakada, 
U shoftë me arë, me farë me mal e vrri 
Kushdo shqyptar, qi s'brohoritë me za, 
Kushdo shqyptar, qi s'brohoritë me uzdajë: 
Oh! Rrnoftë Shqypnija! Rrnoftë Flamuri i sajë!

----------


## StormAngel

Kënga e Dymbëdhjetë (Marash Uçi)

Amanet un'jam t'u lanë 
Me ruejtë gjanë, me kqyrun sta'n, 
Armët e mbushme mos me i dhanë, 
Me shokë tuej kurr mos m'u xanë, 
Mos m'u xanë, as mos m'u nga 
Pse n'ditë t'gushtë këta u gjinden vlla 
Si me pushkë ashtu me uha. 
T'huejn me fjalë mos ta poshtroni; 
Bukën para, por t'ia shtroni 
N'Shqiptari si a kenë zakoni: 
Me i besue, mos i besoni! 
Edhe n'mend kinje nji fjalë: 
Zemrës s'frytë me i lanun dalë; 
Fjalët për pajë kurr mos me i dalë, 
Ujit turbull mos me i ra, 
Mos me dalun n'va t'pa va; 
Me iu ruejtun shakës turbueme, 
Me iu ruejtë, po, grues së lshueme; 
Vendin tuaj m'e dashtë përore, 
Me ruejtë besë, mos me çartë ndore.

----------


## StormAngel

Shqipnia e Lirë

Do t'valvitet m'Kaçanik 
M'Kaçanik, po, do t'valvitet 
Kuq e zi Flamuri i shqyptarëvet, 
Përse toka, shqyp ku flitet, 
Ajo vetë asht, qi prej t'Parvet 
Trashigim na e kemi pasë: 
Mbrendë i huej, jo, ma s'do t'shklasë, 
Posë atëherë, kur vjen për mik. 
Jo, po: na sod ktu sundojm; 
Ktu s'hecë fjala e tjetër kuej; 
Gjall Lirin' na nuk e lshojm, 
S'njohim mbret as krajl të huej. 
Zoti n'qiell e na mbi tokë: 
Me gjithkënd vllazën e shokë, 
Por se i cilli m'cak të vet. 
Prande i huej, n'andërr m'e pa 
Se vjen kurr e shklet ndër ne, 
Drue se keq kishte me i ra; 
Pse shqyptarët kanë ba nji bè 
Bè të madhe ata kanë ba: 
Për Shqypni në luftë me rra, 
Me rra n'luftë me krajl e mbret, 
E kur bjen në luftë shqyptari 
Lidhë me besë ai ndërmjet veti, 
E din hasmi se aty pari 
Shungullon toka e gjimon deti: 
Se bijn krenat fushës s'mejdanit.

----------


## TiLoNcE

Jemi në Shkodrën e viteve 1935-40. Si kudo edhe aty qarkullojne idet e reja e të vjetra simbas shkollave e gjeneratave. Gjergj Fishta ishte nji njeri i njohur në popull për humor e thjeshtësi. Ai ndalonte e fliste rrugëve me lypësa, fëmijë, gra, plaka, studenta, hoxhallarë, etj. dhe për secilin kishte çka të thoshte. Nji ditë, nji grup studentësh në rrugë, para Kafes së Madhe, janë mbledhë e po flasin e diskutojnë gjëra të forta, tema filozofike. Ishin studentë të ardhur për pushimet dimrore nga Roma, Vjena, Parisi, etj. (Shkodra e viteve 35-40, përfytyroni veshjet elegante të asaj kohe....)
Në këtë kohë po kalon andej Fishta ose Padër Gjergji, siç e quanin populli. 

Nji nga studentët, i cili ishte i shquar për "zotësi" e "kulturë" të lartë, e i brymosur pak me materializem, i thotë shokëve:
-- Ndigjoni shokë. Kam me i ba Padër Gjergjit nji pytje të fortë e kam me e nxanë MAT... S'ka me ditë ka me ia mbajtë i shkreti... - e po zgërdhihet studenti me shokët e vet.
E mirë, afrohet Fishta e përshendetet buza-gaz me studentat, e i pyt si ia kan kalu me mësimet, etj. etj. Por studenti në fjalë gjen rastin dhe e pyet:
-- Padër Gjergj, a muj me të ba nji pyetje?
-- Po si jo Djaloç, mundesh... po të ndigjoj - thotë Fishta.
-- Padër Gjergj, - thot studenti, - Ju fetarët thoni që pas vdekjes së njeriut, shpirti i tij fluturon prej trupit...
-- Po - thotë Fishta, duke buzëqeshë, - ashtu themi na fetarët, pse a je kundër a?
-- Po mirë, thotë studenti, - tash po ta baj pyetjen... Nëse nji njeri sapo vdes e marrim dhe e fusim shpejt në nji arkivol, e këtë arkivol e fusim në nji arkë të madhe prej plumbi, e këtë arkë prej plumbi e fusim në nji arkë prej bakri, e këtë arkë prej bakri e fusim në nji arkë prej çeliku, e mbyllim mirë e mirë... Nga ka me dal shpirti k'tu o Padër Gjergji? A ban me m'kallxu?...
Edhe mbaron pytjen studenti, e u buzqesh shokëve fitimtar... 

Padër Gjergji buzëqeshi disa sekonda dhe i thotë qetësisht:
-- Ndigjo djalosh i mirë... Ti me sa po shoh unë, ke në krye nji borsalinë... nën atë borsalinë të bukur i paske do flokë bukur shumë të dendura, bash si shtëllunga leshi të dashit rudë... nën ato flokë si shtëllunga ke nji lëkurë të trashë të kryes, nën atë lëkurë të kryes, ke nji kockë të fortë si guri (kafka e kokës), nën atë kockë të kryes, ke nji cipë ma të hollë që mbulon trunin (trurin) tand, që ashtë ai që mendon njeriu... A po din me m'tregu ti more student i dashtun po ty si të dul (doli) e nga të dul kjo pyetje e marrë, a ban me e ditë?... Studenti mbeti e s'dinte çka me thanë. 

Në këtë mënyrë Fishta iu përgjigj studentit "filozof", e shkoj ne punë të vet. Studentat e tjerë ngelen gojë hapë, e fillun me qesh masandej me fjalët e Pader Gjergjit të pamposhtur...

----------


## TiLoNcE

*Patër Gjergj Fishta - gjeniu pa varr*  

 Shekulli i XIX-të po u avitej grahmave të fundit. Luftrat që i patën shtrirë tentakulat e tyre rrëmbyeshëm mbi Ballkan e qenë afruar deri në Vienë me qëllim paranojak pushtimin e gjithë Europës, ia thithën nga trupi Perandorisë Osmane gjithë gjakun dhe energjinë e saj. Kësisoj truri dhe trupi i perandorisë dikur të përbindëshme u plandosën për tokë e bashkë me to u thanë edhe tentakulat e saj rrenimtare ! 
Ngjarjet sa vinte e rrokulliseshin shpejt. Ushtria turke u thye përfundimisht në Plevna dhe Rusia e detyroi Turqinë ta firmoste traktatin e Shën Stefanit. Si humbëse, Turqisë iu desh t'ua njihte, veç Bullgarisë së madhe me gjithë Maqedoní edhe autonominë Bosnjes e Herzegovinës.
Nga ana tjetër Greqia, për fitimin e pavarësisë të së cilës gurë themeli qenë bërë trimat arvanitas gjysëm shekulli më parë, mbasi e hodhi lumin u bashkua asokohe me tufën e çakenjëve sllavë që orvateshin të rrëmbenin sa më shumë toka historikisht të banuara nga shqiptarët.
Pikërisht, në këto kohë të turbullta, Kombit Shqiptar i dilte një mbrojtës i denjë, Patër Gjergji Fishta. Jeta e tij u shtri mbi kapërcyellin e vështirë të dy shekujve.
Kombi ynë, duke e pasë ruajtur në shekuj vitalitetin e tij, kish mbijetuar. Jetonte vërtetë, por jo i inkuadruar në atë strukturë shoqërore-ekonomike që quhet shtet. Ky koncept, abstrakt për shumëkënd, madje deri edhe për mëndjet e ndritura shqiptare të asaj kohe, ishte ende i pakristalizuar. Disa rilindas e përfytyronin shqiptarin në suazën e një protektorati. Të tjerë e mendonin kombin tonë të bashkuar në një kanton. Pikërisht në këto rrethana tejet vendimtare për kombin tonë, kur e ardhmja e tij ish e rrethuar nga një mjegullnajë krejtësisht e turbulltë edhe kur Bismarcku Shqipërinë e shihte si " një shprehje gjeografike" duke shtuar edhe "... shqiptarët as gjuhë të tyre të shkruar nuk kanë ", Patër Gjergji, duke i peshuar edhe drejtëpeshuar të gjithë këta faktorë, u bë njeri nga nismëtarët e Kongresit të Manastirit. Ai e kuptoi drejtë se Turqit e Rinj donin përkrahje e prandaj ata, me Hyrrijetin, lejuan për herë të parë mësimin e gjuhës shqipe si gjuhë të dytë në shkollat fillore si edhe ruzhdijet, (por shqipe e shkruar me shkronja arabe). Tek personi i tij u ndërthurën madhështíja e tij parashikuese me patriotizmin e mirëfilltë. Ai e shihte qartë se nuk kishte si të bashkohej kombi ynë në një shtet të mirëfilltë kur gjuha e tij shqipe të shkruhej me "kirilicat" e Kirilit apo me "krrabat" osmane që për më se 500 vjet u kishin ngecur në fyt shqiptarëve! Zgjedhja e tij si Kryetar i Komisísë së Alfabetit Shqip flet qartë për ndikimin e madh bindës që ai pati ndër pjesëmarrësit e Kongresit. Pra, Patër Gjergji, lojti rol kryesor, duke u bërë pjesë e rëndësishme e asaj kryeure që lidhi Rilindjen tonë Kombëtare me Pavarësinë e Shqipërisë, në atë kapërcyell shekujsh !
 Lidhur me autoritetin e padiskutueshëm patriotik të At Gjergjit, ia vlen që në këtë kontekst, duke iu referuar pikërisht viteve kur shkrimi i shqipes me germa latine u bë një realitet, të sjell edhe një kujtim timin personal, që mbresë të pashlyeshme ka lënë tek unë. Ishte viti 1954. Kishim vajtur së bashku me nënën t'i bënim një vizitë Hafëz Ali Korçës. Në bisedë e sipër fillon Hafëz Aliu dhe na flet se ç'fatkeqësi kombëtare ishte përndjekja e dhunëshme që regjimi komunist po i bënte Klerit Katolik të cilit ia kositi kokat më të vyera të tijat. Përmëndi shumë syresh si Dom Ndré Zadêjën, At Vinçens Prendushin dhe të tjerë. E pastaj, mbas një pushimi të shkurtër, mori frymë dhe shtoi (pak a shumë tekstualisht): " këta (komunistët), nuk kanë as fé dhe as atdhé. Të kish qenë gjallë Patër Gjergji, as para tij nuk do të stepeshin e do t'a përdhosnin e t'a zhduknin. Ç'përbindësha që janë" Pastaj heshti. E pashë se u përlot e nuk fliste dot. Mbas një pushimi shtoi: "E kam dashur dhe respektuar pa kufi për vlerat e tija të pashterëshme si edhe për atdhetarizmin e tij Me këmbënguljen e tij gjuha jonë e lashtë gjeti sintetizim të shkruar Nuk kam si t'a harroj me sa dashuri më përqafoi dhe më përgëzoi, (kur qemë takuar shumë vite më vonë), që në demonstratën e madhe të Korçës më 1910 kundër shkruarjes së gjuhës shqipe me shkronja arabe, unë bekova shkronjat latine të abecesë shqipe të Kongresit Manastirit dhe thashë edhe një lutje për to"
Edhe sikur aktiviteti patriotik i Patër Gjergjit të qe ndalur në nëntorin e 1908-ës, aq sa kish bërë Ai për kombin e Tij deri atëherë, mjaft do të ishte, që emri i Tij të shkruhej me gërma të arta.
"Gjuha shqipe vojt kah perëndimi", kish thirrur atëbotë Patër Gjergji  dhe kish pasur të drejtë sepse me veprën e Tij realizoi aspiratat mbarëshqiptare, realizoi edhe ëndrrën e Naimit të madh që kërkonte "diellin që lind andej nga perëndon".
Por për Të nuk kish të ndalur përkushtimi atdhetar.
Më 1913-ën, në shënjë revolte kundra Fuqive Ndërkombëtare që e mbanin të pushtuar Shkodrën, Patër Gjergji do të ngrinte Flamurin Shqiptar në Kishën e Gjuhadolit. E, në shënjë vëllazërimi dhe solidarizimi mes muslimanëve dhe katolikëve, do të lidhte me një banderollë dritash Kishën me minaren e Xhamisë së Fushë Çelës. Çuan atëherë "qeveritarët e huaj" dërgatën e tyre që mes kërcënimesh frikësuese urdhëruan uljen e flamurit por "Frati trim" me ironinë e Tij të guximëshme u tha: "Flamuri jonë e ka për ndérë të gjuhet prej topash t'huej".
Më 1919 e shohim delegat në mbrojtje të çështjes sonë kombëtare, së bashku me Imzot Bumçin, në Konferencën e Paqës në Paris. Dhe ç'është për tu theksuar, jo rastësisht Kryeministri i Qeverisë së Durrësit Turhan Pashai vendosi të largohej vullnetarisht nga kryesimi i delegacionit në konferencën e njohur si Konferenca e Versailles. " Eshtë më e udhës që para Kancelerive Europiane të paraqitet një Prelat Katolik se sa një ish ambasador i Turqisë së vjetër në Shën Peterburg."
Në vazhdim, mbas zgjedhjeve të 6 qershorit 1921, deputetë të Shkodrës në Parlamentin Shqiptar zgjidhen Patër Gjergj Fishta si edhe Dom Ndré Mjeda e bile Patër Gjergji zgjidhet edhe nënkryetar i Parlamentit Shqiptar. Me këtë rast është mjaft domethënëse fjala e analistit të hollë politik, sekretarit të Ambasadës Hungareze në Romë, thënë Patër Pal Dodës "Ju keni disa deputetë në Parlament që do të lenin nderë edhe në Odën e Komuneve të Londrës".
Në tetor të vitit 1921 At Gjergji Shkollës Françeskane i shtoi edhe pesë klasa dhe e quejti "Gjimnazi Illyricum", bërthama e të cilit qe shkolla fretnore e themeluar që më 1861, i së cilës shkollë Pater Gjergjit, që më 1902 ishte drejtor dhe me ç'rast ai futi si gjuhë shkollore shqipen duke e kaluar gjuhën italishte si gjuhë të huaj të dytë.
Marr shkas këtu të kujtoj edhe një ndodhí personale.
Tek Imzot Luigj Bumçi, Ipeshkvi i Lezhës i cili banonte në Kallmet, kam shkuar më 1943 me t'im atë të cilin ai e kishte ftuar të kalonin një ditë së bashku. Biseda ndërmjet Imzot Bumçit dhe t'im eti, më së shumti, u zhvillua rreth Patër Gjergjit dhe veprës së Tij. Në pasdreke vonë, para se të largoheshim, Imzot Bumçi drejtohet nga biblioteka e tij shumë e pasur dhe nxjerr Lahutën e Malsisë, merr penën dhe si e ngjyen në bojë me ngadalë duke u menduar, shkruan këtë autograf, i cili gjatë viteve, sa herë e lexoja, aq më shumë më prekte: "Kët dhuratë t'vyeme, i dashtun Xhevat, e kishe tagër me t'a pasë dhânë vetë Padër Gjergji, qi italishten e hoqi prej nji shkolle e ty për hjekje qi bâne t'gjuhës italiane prej tânë shkollave fillore t'Shqypnisë".
Në vazhdim, Patër Gjergjin e shohim të ftuar mes poetëve më të shquar të botës më 1922 në New York.
E shohim gjithashtu si kandidati i parë shqiptar i propozuar për çmimin Nobel !
Gjatë udhëtimit transoqeanik Ai shkruan edhe këngën "Lugati", ku Mehmet Ali Pasha i shfaqet si lugat Krajl Nikollës dhe e nxit  me djegë e lá n'gjak Plavë, Gusí e Malsí.
Dhe patër Gjergji, përgjatë asaj hullije, e mbyll këngën me vargjet e bukura dhe domethënëse: 

"I huptë Zoti përnjimend,
Knjaz Nikollë edhe gjithkênd,
Qi mendon e shorton zí
Për të buk'rën këtë Shqipní !" 

E gjejmë Patër Gjergjin flamurtar të çështjes shqiptare më 1930 në Konferencën Ballkanike të Athinës e fill mbas saj gjatë vitit 1931 në konferencën e Stambollit. Më 1932 vete në Bukuresht ku me pathos të lartë mbron sërish çështjen shqiptare. Dhe nuk duhet harruar se udhëtimet atëhere nuk bëheshin me avjonë Boeing por zgjasnin me javë të tëra dhe angazhonin edhe lodhje jo të papërfillëshme fizike.
Kudo që vente Patër Gjergji një idé fikse kish: Të propagandonte për çështjen tonë kombëtare si edhe ta rriste rrethin e miqve të Shqipërisë. Sa i takon pjesës së dytë të këtij pohimi, pikërisht lidhur me rritjen e rrethit të miqve të Shqipërisë, ai i qëmtonte me kujdes të veçantë dhe i përzgjidhte mirë këta të fundit. Pra, strategjia e tij ishte të siguronte mbështetjen e shteteve, popujt e të cilëve kishin pasë lidhje të lashta e tradicionale miqësie me popullin tonë. Kurse taktika e tij mbështetej në afrimin me njerëz që kishin ndikim ndaj aparatit shtetror të tyre që sa më efektivisht t'i shërbehej çështjes sonë kombëtare ! Dhe rezultatet pozitive jo që nuk munguan por u bënë edhe shumë të prekëshme.
Albanologu Maksimiljan Lambertzi, njeri nga tre personalitetet gjermane në fushë të albanologjisë, jo rastësisht e përkthen Lahutën në gjermanisht, duke e quajtur autorin e saj "Homer shqiptar" dhe veprën e tij "Iliadë shqiptare". Ai e sintetizon veprën e Fishtës si vijon:
" Lahuta e Malsisë e Gjergj Fishtës, jo vetëm që ka rândësi në pikëpamje artistike, por ajo, porsi vêna e mirë që sa mâ shumë vjet kalojnë aq mâ vlerë merr, tue qenë se ajo âsht pasqyra, magazina e kopja besnike e jetës, e shpirtit, e dëshirave e përpjekjeve, e luftës dhe e vdekjes së shqiptarëve: me nji fjalë, Lahuta âsht shprehja mâ e kjarta e dokeve të fshatarëve, banorë të Maleve të Veriut. E prejse doket e lashta të fiseve malore janë gjykue të zhduken nga tallazet e forta të civilizimit, lexuesi, letrari, folkloristi, juristi e historiani i nesërm kanë për t'ia dijtë për nder në dhetë a qindvjetët e ardhshëm Poetit, i cili në Lahutë të Malsisë na la nji ritrat (portret) të shqiptarit, të përshkruem nga goja e dëshmitarëve njikohsorë, ashtu si këta e gjetën në agimin e shekullit të XX-të, me atë ndryshim të vogël që shqiptari pësoi ç'prej kohëve të largëta të iliro - thrakëve." Duke e lënë më një anë kompetencën dhe autoritetin e Lambertz-it, rëndësi të jashtëzakonëshme merr ky pohim i tij edhe për vetë kushtet konkrete në të cilat bëhet, duke dalë nga një kathedër universitare e një shteti të diktaturës proletare, ndërkohë që në atdhenë e Tij Fishta anatemohej.
Patër Gjergji, me përpjekjet e tija në drejtim të sensibilizimit të opinionit ndërkombëtar rreth faktit se ishte i qënësishëm një komb dhe një popull autokton shqiptar i vendosur në trojet e tija Iliro - Thrakase, futi në valle edhe personalitetin tjetër të përmasave ndërkombëtare, Albanologun tjetër të shquar, Prof. Norbert Jocklin. Po zgjedh një prej thënjeve të tija me të cilën portretizohet vepra e At Gjergj Fishtës:
"Fishta, shikjue n'atë kênen e vet, pa dyshim âsht krejtësisht romantik. Rrâjisja e tij mbi kombsín, zgjedhja e lândës, fuqija, gjallnija e nderimi i shprehjevet të tija, sidomos trajta e përmbajtjes së veprës së tij kryesore Lahuta e Malcís - me mbishkrimin tërhjekës të dokeve e të zakoneve kombëtare e bâjnë dishmí mjaft kjartas ... Fishta, kjo zhení e rrânjosun në tokën amtare të popullit shqiptar, qi për shkak të njohjes së këthellë të tij mbi literaturën e popujve klasikë e mbi jetën shpirtnore të kombeve të tashme të Evropës, u kap në majë mâ të naltat të mâ të haptës kulturë."
Gjithashtu arbëreshin albanolog dhe njeriun me rreth të gjerë ndikimi në Itali, Gaetano Petrotta, Fishta e kishte bërë aq për vete sa që ai shprehej:
"Fishta është ndër të parët e ndër më të mëdhenj atdhetarë, të cilët në kohë më të vështira bënë çmos për t'a mbajtur gjallë lëvizjen kombëtare kundër dhunës barbare të qeverisë turke, kundër lakmisë dhelpërake serbe dhe kundër propagandës greke. Kudo që shtrohej çështja e Shqipërisë, At Fishta gjëndej aty pranë e, ku me vepra e ku me shkrime, sidomos me poezinë e tij të gjallë, zgjonte nga gjumi më të plogështit dhe mbante gjallë gjithmonë shpresën e ardhmërisë."
Në vijim të kësaj brazde konsideratash e përcaktimesh lidhur me veprën e Fishtës kundruar nga këndvështrimi patriotik e kombëtar, nuk mund të lihen në heshtje pa u përmëndur pohimet e personaliteteve shkencore shqiptare banues në Jugosllavi se: 
"Lahuta e Malcis është enciklopedí e kombit" (Rexhep Qosja), ose "shqiptarët në Jugosllavi, duke e mësuar përmendësh Lahutën e Malcis, përvetësuan arsimin kombëtar kur ky mungonte" (Zekerja Cana).
Kurse një nga personalitetet, pa asnjë mëdyshje, madhore të kulturës shqiptare, Prof. Eqrem Çabej, i cili për vetë natyrën e tij tejet të matur e të drejtpeshuar si hulumtues edhe studjues që ishte, veprën e At Gjergjit e përcakton kështu:
"Fishta qe nga ato natyra, të cilat ngrihen e rriten dalëngadalë prej qarkut të tyre  dhe bash nga kjo rrënjosje te trualli i vet, ai u bë në një tjetër kuptim, më tepër se sa Naim Frashëri, poeti kombëtar i Shqipërisë." Të vazhdoj duke cituar ç'është thënë në drejtim vlerësimi madhor patriotik për Patër Gjergjin, e ndjej se do t'i kalonte mbase kufijt e durimit qoftë të ndigjuesit apo edhe të lexuesit. Por besoj se vetë autoriteti i personaliteteve që do të citoj, si edhe stili i tyre i përkryer  mbase më nxjerrin të pafajshëm: Prof. Ernest Koliqi, vrojtuesi i hollë dhe stilisti i përkryer, mbase më eleganti në gjininë e tij, shprehej:
" Lexoni nji varg të Lahutës së Malcis. Vênja veshin kumbimit të tij. Vëreni vendosjen e fjalëve në fjali. Menjiherë ju rrëmben magjia e tingullit të posaçëm të gjuhës sonë, të gjuhës qi mësuem në prêhën të nânës dhe ka shijen e qumështit amtar. Ndigjojmë në tetërrokshat e Fishtës jéhin e zanave të tokës shqiptare  asnji si Fishta nuk zgjon e ngacmon mbrenda nesh tharmet cilësuese, qi ndryn në vetvete mysteri jetik i gjakut arbnuer." Ndërsa liriku, ëndërrimtari, hyjnori dhe i hajthmi si ai, Lasgush Poradeci, e quan Fishtën:
" vazhdimtar në vallen e Kombit, Frymëtar i fjalës, i cili solli dhuratën e vet në Adhurimtaren e Atdheut-shpirt, Mendimin e Parathënësve të Shqipes  shkëmb i shpirtit dhe shkëmb i tokës shqiptare."
E tashti, në vijim të kronologjisë së viteve, vijmë edhe tek dy vitet e fundit të jetës së Patër Gjergjit. Mbi Europë dëndësoheshin retë e zeza të stuhísë së II-të botrore.
Italia ushtarakisht e pushtoi Shqipërinë.
Flamuri u tjetërsua dhe italishtja futet si gjuhë në shkollat fillore.
Filloi të ziejë ndjenja e revoltës kombëtare.
Armiku italian, i vetëdijshëm për këtë, desh t'a kapë demin nga brirët.
Cili qe ai që për dhjetvjeçarë të tërë spikaste si frymëzues i ndjenjës kombëtare duke u kënduar bëmave heroike të të parëve tanë? 

Si t'kshtênë, si muhamedan,
Shqypninë s'bashkut t'gjith e kan,
E prandej t'gjith do t'qindrojmë,
Do t'qindrojm'e do t'luftojmë,
Kem m'u bâ kortarë-kortarë,
Priftën, fretën, hoxhallarë
Për Shqypní ! 

Cili qe ai që, ndonëse i veshur me zhgunin e Shën Françeskut të Assisit, anatemonte për hir të Atdheut pa u druajtur se po bënte sakrilegj dhe shprehte revoltën e tij me vargje fuqije prometeiane: 

O Perendi a ndjeve,
tradhtarët na lane pa Atdhé.
E Ti rrin e gjuen me rrfé,
lisat n'për male kot ! 

Cili qe ai që atdhedashurinë e shtynte deri në vetflijim? 

Qe mue tek m'keni, merrni e m'bâni flí, Për shqyptarí, me shue çdo mní mizore. Oh ! Edhe pa mue Shqypnija kjoftë e rrnoftë, E nami i sajë për jetë u trashigoftë ! 

Pikërisht Ai duhej mikluar e pastaj tulatur.
Dhe hapin e parë qeveria fashiste italiane e bëri: I akordoi Patër Gjergj Fishtës, Provincialit të Françeskanëve të Shkodrës, me dekret mbretnor, një nga dekoratat më të larta që akordonte fashizmi italian. Por përgjigja e Titanit qe e papritur, qe e prerë: E refuzoi dekretin mbretnor duke u shprehur:
"Kjo dekoratë nuk âsht për mue !"
Kësisoj Ai i dha udhë tufanit kombëtar me thirrjen fuqiplotë: Shpërthé !
Dhe arrijmë kështu tek ngjarja e parafundit madhore e jetës së Tij, Patër Gjergji anëtar i Akademisë së Shkencave të Italisë.
Akademia Italiane përbëhej nga personalitetet më të shquara të kohës, një pjesë e të cilëve edhe laureatë të çmimit Nobel. Patër Gjergjin e njihnin të gjithë akademikët si njerëz të kulturës botrore që ishin. E njihnin kryesisht si humanist të shquar, e njihnin për kulturën e tij të pa anë e fund, e njihnin si gjuhëtar e si ballkanolog të shquar, e njihnin edhe për vlerësimin e rrallë që i ishte bërë në fushën e vargëzimit si "Homeri i Ri" i përkthyer në shumë gjuhë të botës.
E njihnin natyrisht edhe për dekoratat e titujt që i ishin akorduar: Nga Austria "Ritterkreuz" më 1912, ose nga Turqia "Mearif" po më 1912, nga Vatikani "Medaglia al Merito" më 1925, nga Greqia "Phoenix" më 1931, etj. etj., e pse jo, e njihnin edhe si kandidat i propozuar për çmimin Nobel ! E si pasojë, kur Patër Gjergji e refuzoi dekoratën e lartë të qeverisë fashiste italiane, akademikët e Italisë u trandën. E njihnin ata për të gjitha ç'u thanë më lart, por nuk e njihnin për madhështínë e karakterit të Tij ! Atëbotë akademikët e Italisë, si anëtarë të një institucioni të pavarur kulturo-shkencor që ishin, njëzëri e propozuan Patër Gjergj Fishtën si anëtar të Akademisë Italiane. (Për t'a biseduar me At Gjergjin paraprakisht mendimin e Akademisë Italiane, qe ngarkuar Prof. Agostino Gemelli frat dhe akademik, mik i ngushtë i Fishtës).
Me këtë veprim Akademia e shpërfilli si edhe e shpotiti qeverinë italiane, duke ia rritur skajshmërisht prestigjin Patër Gjergjit e bashkë me të edhe Shqipërisë. Akademia Italiane, nga ana e saj, zaret i kish hedhur.
Pritej përgjigja e Fishtës.
Hapin tjetër të priftit krenar e priste me padurim Akademia e Italisë, por e priste me kureshtje edhe inat akoma më të shtuar qeveria fashiste, gjoja e pa interesuar.
Vonoi përgjigja, po më në fund erdhi:
Patër Gjergji e kish për nder propozimin që i bëhej dhe falënderonte gjithë anëtarët e Akademisë për vlerësimin që i bënin !
Në konferencën e parë solemne si akademik në Kinema Rozafat, për ta pozicionuar veten e Tij botërisht, duke folur për dukurinë e ngjashme ndërmjet pushtimit romak të Ilirisë me pushtimin fashist të Shqipërisë guxoi e tha:
" rezistenca që romakët hasën ndër fiset dhe mbretëritë ilire të gjitha ndodhën sepse ilirët e panë menjëherë se trupat romake po sillnin robërinë në vënd të lirisë "
Dhe tashti i erdhi radha të përmëndim një datë, 30 dhjetorin e vitit të largët tashmë 1940. Me këtë datë lidhet ngjarja e fundit madhore e jetës së Patër Gjergji Fishtës, vdekja e Tij.
Atë të hënë të acartë dimri Ai s'foli më.
Përcjellja mortore që i bëri Shkodra si edhe dhimbja e madhe që ndjeu e gjithë Shqipëria për të duan një përshkrim të veçantë. E gjithashtu i veçantë i takon përshkrimi edhe Ceremonisë së Meshës Mortore, që atëbotë organizoi Akademia Italiane, ku kori drejtohej nga akademiku Mjeshtër Perosi dhe akademiku tjetër, kompozitori i famshëm Mascagni u shpreh:
"në Vizione t'Lumnueshme e gëzueme Zotin n'ekstazë me shpirtin e kolegut tonë të dashtun At Gjergj Fishta !"
At Gjergji nuk kish si t'i këndonte më së dashurës së tij, Shqipërisë, e as nuk kish më si t'i thurte vargje lirizmi të pashoq gjuhës shqipe ! Megjithatë Ai vazhdonte e jetonte nëpërmjet veprës së tij. Në gjithë shkollat e Shqipërisë vargjet e Tija mësoheshin përmëndësh. Ai, që gjithë afshet e zemrës së Tij ia drejtoi Atdheut edhe gjuhës shqipe, si prift që ish, u këndoi këtyre të dyjave si askush tjetër dhe rinia veç frymëzim atdhetar gjente në ta.
Veç katër vjet mbas vdekjes së Poetit filluan të bëhen realitet parashikimet dhe thënjet e Tija profetike. Dekada të shkuara ai shkroi se: 

"Shka t'lâjnë kta katër ujq,
Që i kërcnohen shoqishojt,
Thonë do t'dalë nji djall i kuq,
Që fort rreptë do t'ja njisë thojt !" 

Pra, atë që do të linin katër ujqit, ku me mbeturinat e trojeve shqiptare u krijua Shteti Shqiptar, do të vinte djalli i kuq që pa shpirt do t'ia zhyste kthetrat !
E që nga ajo ditë e djallit të kuq, ndaj figurës si edhe veprës Poetit veç mllef e baltë u hodh. Ato kohë të para guxoi e na pohoi në klasë Prof. Kostaq Cipua, siç e mbaj mënd tashmë mbas 56 viteve, se " tek vepra e Fishtës shkriheshin në një atdhedashuria me mjeshtrinë poetike " Ose Prof. Mark Dema, i cili mori guxim nga prishja me Jugosllavinë, e duke mos iu shmangur dot tundimit ndonëse të rrezikshëm, na pohoi në klasë se " në personin e Fishtës duhej të shihnim një kollos të vargëzimit si edhe një atdhetár të pashoq !"
Mirëpo këta zëra sa vinin e zbeheshin nga trysnia e diktaturës.
Armik të racës sllave dhe veprimtar kundër interesave kombëtare e anatemuan "druzhet jugosllavë" Fishtën.
Si spiun austro-hungar, klerik nacionalist si edhe shkrimtar borgjez shfrynë "tovarishët rusë" mbi të.
Dhe hipokrizia arrinte kulmin kur komunistët shqiptarë që, nacionalizmin shqiptar e kishin zëvëndësuar me internacionalizmin proletar, donin të provonin se Ai, me gojën e Tij, e kishte pranuar që nuk ishte e nuk donte të qe shqiptar. Nga një perlë satire, ku Ai fliste gjithë sarkazëm e dhimbje për fatet e Kombit e Atdheut, ata shkëpusnin gjithënjë me keqdashje vargjet: 

T'a dijë Shqipnija
E shekulli mbarë
Se mâ mbas sodit
Nuk jam shqiptar ! 

Edhe sot e kësaj dite gjen të tillë dashakeqë, që nuk lexojnë e as që duan të lexojnë, ose edhe kur u takon të lexojnë nuk kuptojnë, por vazhdojnë dhe e "akuzojnë" për diçka të tillë !
Njerëzore është të gabosh, por këmbëngulja në gabim e bën vërtet djallëzor qëndrimin e atyre që Gjeniun e lanë deri edhe pa varr !
Po kur fatet e Shqipërisë së mjerë u lidhën pazgjidhshmërisht, sipas komunistëve, me "tunxet kinezë" të perandorisë së të barabartëve në skamje, atëbotë eshtrat e Mjeshtrit në Dri u hodhën!
Po si u hodhën e kush urdhëroi? Ish një fjalim që "programatik" e quajtën, e më kobzí nuk kish se si të bëhej për të mjerët shqiptarë ! E ish edhe një natë e thellë shkurti kur u përdhunua varri.
Një palë eshtra flakeshin në Dri për ta asgjësuar. Por si gjithmonë, edhe këtë radhë gabuan rëndë ... Fishtën e përjetësuan !
E përjetësuan sepse Fishta nuk i përkiste një kishe, as edhe një qyteti. Ai ishte i gjithë Shqipërisë ! Prandaj Ai nuk mund të mbahej në vetëm një varr ... Varri Tij duhej të ishte e gjithë gjatësia e Drinit, e gjithë Shqipëria !
Po dhunimin kush e urdhëroi? Si përfaqësues i asaj kategorie që, kur shkruanin, kryerrjeshtin me germë të vogël e fillonin, dhe me mllefin e trashëguar nga breza të tërë genesh injorantësh, Bilal Parrucën caktuan që urdhërin ta jepte ! Ndërsa Mjeshtri frat, Fishta i madh, ky gjení që pa varr e lanë, edhe varrshkelësin e tij do t'a kish falur. Por nuk fal Ai, madje bërtet me të madhe e hedh në Dri ata, indiferentët ndaj Atdheut, tradhëtarët ndaj flamurit, vetëm ata flak Ai: 

Po: rrnoftë Shqypnija ! E porsi krypa n'Dri
E porsi krândja e that n'nji flakadâ,
U shoftë me arë, me farë, me mal e vrri
Kushdo shqyptar qi s'brohoritë me zâ,
Kushdo shqyptar qi s'brohoritë me uzdajë:
Oh! Rrnoftë Shqypnija! Rrnoftë Flamuri i saj ! 

E kësisoj mbas 23 vitesh harrese të dhunëshme, duke e zhytur gjithmonë thellë e më thellë Mjeshtrin në dhé, vetëm gjysma e "Via Crucis" të kalvarit Fishtian ish përshkuar.
Pasojnë tashti vitet e tjera ku brezi i injorantëve dhe i të shkolluarve të dështuar u pasurua me shkrimtarët e realizmit socialist. Ata, si lajkatarë të diktatorit pseudo-letrar, zvetënohen dhe thellë e më thellë mundohen t'a zhysin Zeusin e vargëzimit patriotik. Diktatori na bën hero e atdhetar Haxhi Qamilin e ata: t'i biem mbarë e prapë At Gjergj Fishtës se veç të mira kemi.
Po Patër Gjergji vizionar në "Metamorphosis" për ta e për gjithë ata që pasuan e pasojnë edhe sot, pat shkruar: 

Pse ndër ne kjo kohë ka ardhë
Qi nji e zezë me u thirrë e bardhë
. . . 
Qe besa or burra / Nuk dij kah t'çajë
Mbasi do t'thirret / Sod derri dajë 

Dhe me kulmin e sarkazmës godet me rrufé: 

Nuk kam kund átme (atdhé) / As fis as vlla,
Fis kam mâ t'fortin / E vlla bujarin (pasanikun)
Për atme barkun, / Për erz kam arin. 

Ironí e fatit. Atë, që mes përpjekjesh titanike gjuhën shqipe të shkruar e kristalizoi dhe luftoi që të folmet e Shqipërisë së mesme të zyrtarizohej, atë që shkroi: 

Porsi kânga e zogut t'verës, / Qi vallzon n'blerim të prillit;
Porsi i âmbli fllad i erës, / Qi lmon gjit e drandofillit;
Porsi vala e bregut t'detit, / Porsi gjâma e rrfés zhgjetare,
Porsi ushtima e njij tërmetit, / Njashtu â'gjûha e jonë shqyptare. 

Pikërisht atë Gjergj Fishtë e dhunuan, e plandosën edhe varrin ia shkatrruan dhe menduan se e futën aq thellë sa për të dalje të mos kish.
Kujtojmë tashti së bashku fjalë nga të fundmet të Poetit.
Mjeshtri po përjetonte çastet e spasme të jetës. E viziton Arqipeshkvi i Shkodrës, Imzot Gaspër Thaçi, dhe Fishta i thotë:
"Nuk po më vjen keq se po des, mbasi të gjithë atje do të shkojmë, por po më vjen e rândë se tânë jetën e kam shkri për të pa nji Shqipni të lirë e në vedi, ndërsa sot po e lâ të shkelun prej ushtrive të hueja."
Lind pyetja: Ku e kemi Patër Gjergjin sot? Kush ka zemër të ndjejë edhe sy të shohë, Poetin e sheh kaluar, ku dallga e Drinit i është bërë Gjok (kalë) dhe rrymës i bije kundra nga grykëderdhja për në burim, tek thërret e na thotë:
"Kujdes shkjaun, kujdes grekun, kujdes ata qi harruen atdheun !"
Po detyra jonë cila është? Duke parafrazuar pohimin tejet të goditur të Prof. Plasarit që : "Mos t'i japim Fishtës vëndin që i takon, por t'i kthejmë historisë së letërsisë atë çka i mungon", do të thoja që tek panteoni i patriotëve dhe intelektualëve tanë më të shquar, të cilin e përfytyroj me trajtën e një kurore të ngjizur nga dy krahë hiperbolash konvergjente asemtotike, ku gurët e vyer janë vendosur dy e nga dy deri sa arrijnë e bashkohen atje ku vetëm një vënd kulmor është bosh, atje i takon të vendoset Margaritari Patër Fishtë! 



-- *nga Mërgim Korça, Michigan, tetor 2001*

----------


## Darius

Gjergj Fishta 

Lindi në fshatin e vogël Fishtë të Zadrimës më 23 tetor 1871. Jetën e filloi si barì. Por shumë shpejt , kur ishte 6-vjeçar zgjuarsia e tij i bie në sy famulltarit të fshatit, i cili e dërgon Fishtën në Seminarin Françeskan të Shkodrës. Më 1880, kur hapet seminari në Troshan, ai vijon në këtë shkollë. Këtu ai shfaqi trillin poetik. Më 1886 dërgohet për studime në Bosnjë. Vitin e parë e kaloi në Guçjagorë afër Travanikut. Mësimet filozofike i mori në kuvendin e Sutidkës, ndërsa ato teologjike në kuvendin e Livnos. Të kësaj kohe janë edhe "Ushtrimet e para poetike". Më 1893 i kreu studimet shkëlqyeshëm.

I formuar në periudhën e Rilindjes sonë kombëtare, poeti ynë Gjergj Fishta është një nga vazhduesit më autentikë dhe të drejtpërdrejtë të saj, shprehës i idealeve atdhetare dhe demokratike në kushtet e reja që u krijuan në shekullin e njëzetë.Mënyrat e pasqyrimit të jetës, në krijimtarinë e tij, janë vazhdim i natyrshëm i teknikës letrare të Rilindjes, ku mbizotëron romantizmi, realizmi dhe klasicizmi.Deri më 1899 Fishta shkruan me alfabetin shqip të françeskanëve. Në janar të atj viti ai bëhet bashkthemelues dhe pjestar aktiv i shoqërisë "Bashkimi", të cilën e drejtoi poeti atdhetar Preng Doçi. Me alfabetin e kësaj shoqërie u botuan edhe krijimet e Fishtës të kësaj periudhe. Më 1902 emërohet drejtor i shkollës françeskane në Shkodër gjer atëherë e drejtuar nga klerikë të huaj. Menjëherë ai fut gjuhën shqipe si gjuhë mësimi në këtë shkollë. Arrin të botojë këngët e para të "Lahutës së Malësisë", kryevepër e poezisë epike shqiptare, më 1904. Më 1907 boton përmbledhjen satirike "Anzat e Parnasit", më 1909 përmbledhjen lirike "Pika voëset" më 1913 "Mrizi i Zanave".
Shpejt Fishta u afirmua si poet dhe si atdhetar. Më 1908 ai mori pjesë në Kongresin e Manastirit si përfaqësues i shoqërisë "Bashkimi". U zgjodh Kryetar i Kongresit dhe drejtoi punën e Komisionit të Alfabetit.
Shpalljen e Pavarësisë së Shqipërisë ai e kishte pritur me entuziazëm të veçantë, por Luftën Ballkanike dhe Konferencën e Ambasadorëve me një brengë të madhe. Shkodra, qyteti i tij, të cilin kërkonte ta aneksonte Mali i Zi, ishte në duart e fuqive ndërkombëtare. Brenga dhe entuziazmi duken në poezitë, por edhe në shkrimet publiçistike që boton në revistën "Hylli i dritës", revistë letrare-kulturore, të cilën e themeloi në tetor 1913 dhe u bë drejtor i saj. Nën pushtimin austriak boton gazetën "Posta e Shypnisë" (1916-1917), më 1916 themelon, bashkë me Luigj Gurakuqin, Komisinë letrare që kishte për qëllim krijimin e gjuhës letrare kombëtare.
Mbarimi i Luftës së Parë Botërore përkon me pjekurinë e plotë të personalitetit të Fishtës si poet, si intelektual, si politikan atdhetar. Nga fillimi i prillit 1919 dhe gjatë vitit 1920 është sekretar i përgjithshëm i delegacionit shqiptar në Konferencën e Paqes në Paris. Në dhjetor 1920 zgjidhet deputet i Shkodrës. Në prill 1921, në mbledhjen e parë të parlamentit shqiptar zgjidhet nënkryetar. Si nënkryetar i Parlamentit kreu veprimtari të dënduara politike. Merr pjesë në Revolucionin e Qershorit 1924. Përndiqet pas rikthimit të Zogut në Shqipëri. Vitet 1925 e 1926 i kalon në Itali. Ndërkohë, krijon, boton e riboton pareshtur. Të kësaj kohe janë edhe pjesa më e madhe e dramave, dramave lirike, tragjedive etj. Pas kthimit në Shqipëri nis etapa e fundit e krijimtarisë së Fishtës. Kësaj etape i vë vulën përfundimi e botimi i plotë i "Lahutës së Malësisë", (1937).
Për veprimtarinë poetike, arsimore, atdhetare e fetare Gjergj Fishta mori nderime të ndryshme. Më 1931 Greqia i jep dekoratën "Foenix". Më 1939 Italia e bën anëtar të Akademisë së saj.
Vdiq në Shkodër më 30 dhjetor 1940.

VEPRA
Poezinë e parë Fishta e botoi në "Albania", më 1899, me pseudonimin E popullit. Gjatë veprimtarisë së dendur botuese, e cila, përveçse në librat u publikua edhe në 15 gazeta e revista të kohës brenda edhe jashtë vendit, veprimatia e tij përfshin 40 vite të jetës, ai përdori 24 pseudonime. 
Si krijues Fishta, në radhë të parë ishte poet. Përkushtimin më të madh e pati ndaj epikës. "Lahutës së Malësisë", veprës së jetës, ai i kushtoi 40 vjet punë. Ndërsa vepra tjetër epike "Moisi Golemi dhe Deli Cena" u botua jo plotësisht në shtypin periodik. Tonet e madhërishme heroike, burimësia e papërsëritshme e përfytyrimeve, shqiptarësia në dhënien e mjediseve, heronjve, rrethanave që kanë bërë që Fishta, si epik të quhej "Homer i Shqipërisë". Ndërthurjet e ndryshme të mitologjisë me realitetin, ashpërsia e stilit , mendimi i fuqishëm filozofik, dramaciteti i veprës kanë bërë që Fishta të krahasohet në këtë lëmë me Gëten e Danten.

----------


## KoTeLja_VL



----------

